# Walking/Hiking with our minis and ponies - Mile Tracker!



## MindySchroder (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi All! 

Here is where we can put our walking and hiking miles. If you don't know how to track those you can get the app *Strava *on your phone. This is a very accurate way to track walking miles. (I also use it for driving, set to the bike setting, and it's accurate that way too!) This app will track you whether you have service or not! BUT you will not be able to save your walk without connection. In that case I will just screen shot my walk so I still have all the info. I like to know how high we've climbed, how far we've went and how fast we went there.

For instance this was our walk yesterday: 


I also write my miles down in my calendar book:


This past week the boys and I walked 28 miles, with one day off. 

Something else I have done, to figure out mileage, is driven a few of my most common walks in my car. I know exactly how far I have to walk to make up 4 miles, 5 miles and 6 miles. I also know where I turn around to do a simple, fast 2 mile walk. We do the shorter walks when I don't feel very well, or the weather is particularly awful, or the old dog is with us.

Walking with our ponies and minis is such a wonderful way to connect with them, mirroring them as we walk along. I often will sprinkle in some grazing along the roadside, looking for particularly nice green patches of grass. This has resulted in VERY happy forward ponies when we are out. Even on the days we don't graze! They are ever hopeful, bless them 

Walking with our ponies and minis doesn't require special equipment either. I use a flat soft strap halter and a 10' long yacht rope specially sized for the little guys. Sometimes I walk Zorro in a rope halter. Sometimes I'll ground drive him in a bridle using my 11' long yacht rope driving lines. Sometimes Zorro will wear his back pack and carry my water, on the longer walks:


Just use whatever you have!

We can track walks in our pasture, (I have a mowed driving track out in the 10 acre pasture that we walk sometimes. Three times around is one mile!) on the road, in the neighborhood, in the mountains on trails, where ever it is you like to walk with your minis and ponies!

Thank you for joining me on this wonderful journey


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 18, 2021)

I'll start with my miles for this month:
4/2/21 - 2 miles
4/3/21 - 4 miles
4/5/21 - 1 mile
4/6/21 - 1 mile
4/7/21 - 4 miles
4/8/21 - 5 miles
4/9/21 - 2 miles
4/11/21 - 5 miles
4/12/21 - 3 miles
4/13/21 - 5 miles
4/14/21 - 4 miles
4/16/21 - 5 miles
4/17/21 - 6 miles


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 18, 2021)

1 mile for Dapper Dan and Midnight 4/18


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 18, 2021)

2 miles for midnight and dapper dan. We walked again because it was a beautiful day.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Apr 19, 2021)

Do we just round our numbers? According to Strava I hiked with DJ .88 miles (and from the barn to the bottom of the trail is 128 ft difference in elevation), so do I just call it a mile? He definitely can walk faster than I can. Whew.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 19, 2021)

I think what you all are doing is great! I only walk in my back field or I'd join in.


----------



## Abby P (Apr 19, 2021)

Just so it's in this thread too: about 3 miles on Sunday 4/18.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 20, 2021)

Dragon Hill said:


> Do we just round our numbers? According to Strava I hiked with DJ .88 miles (and from the barn to the bottom of the trail is 128 ft difference in elevation), so do I just call it a mile? He definitely can walk faster than I can. Whew.


I'm curious about rounding up/down also. My usual route can be 2.3 or 2.4, depending on where I start.
I am not able to do much more than that at this time.
Interesting that you know the elevation!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 20, 2021)

Here is Hershey & Mint on separate walks. last year We did 1 mile each on 4/18/21
.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Apr 20, 2021)

Marsha, the Strava app tells you distance, time, time moving, and elevation, and change in elevation. Pretty neat. The front few acres of our property is more or less flat but then it drops to a creek, so lots of hills and gullies. I don't have a safe place to walk/drive my horses off property, but I have trails through the woods and lots of varied terrain here.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 20, 2021)

Dragon Hill said:


> Marsha, the Strava app tells you distance, time, time moving, and elevation, and change in elevation. Pretty neat. The front few acres of our property is more or less flat but then it drops to a creek, so lots of hills and gullies. I don't have a safe place to walk/drive my horses off property, but I have trails through the woods and lots of varied terrain here.


Nice, interesting route to walk for you. I have an orange safety vest I wear when on the road. And the shoulder is very wide (though the grass is temptingly nose-high). Rarely carry my phone with me, so I don't bother with an app--cell phone coverage in my walking area is practically nil.


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 21, 2021)

Cayuse, I think you should jump right in! Maybe you could count laps? We also walk through the pastures sometimes. When we do, I’ll just post that.

I’m here to proudly state Tinker and I walked about 1/4 of a mile last Friday.  

I’m grateful to have gotten anything in right now. We have been working nearly everyday at a family member’s farm for weeks with about six more to go, due to the loss of her spouse in January.

Thank you all for your inspiration and cyber company. I love seeing your photos and reading your experience. 

By the way.... what “people“ foot wear do you prefer on your walks? I rotate between sneakers and a pair of Fatbaby boots.

Hope to get in a short walk today and maybe try to figure out how to load a photo!?


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 21, 2021)

It's totally up to you whether you round up or down. I think nice round numbers are easier to work with!

I typically round down, so for instance if I walked 6.33 miles then I'll record 6 miles. I have considered keeping track of the exact distance and seeing how all those little things add over the month, but working in fractions is hard for my brain. LOL! I do keep a record in an excel file my Handsome Hubby made me (and will keep track of these miles the same way once he makes me a chart to do so! LOL!) and that keeps a running total for me.

Also, every 1/8 or 1/4 of a mile adds up if we do it several times a week  I definitely did not start out walking 5 or 6 miles a day! And when I don't feel well even walking 1/2 a mile feels like an accomplishment.

And @Cayuse please join us! Even walks in the pasture add up. As I stated above I have found 3 times around my driving "track" equals a mile. We don't always walk 3 laps and sometimes we walk 6! It all adds up and is time well spent with our ponies ❤


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 21, 2021)

I probably walk an average 1/2 mile when we ground drive, if ground driving counts as walking. I'll have to figure out if I can measure it without advance technology .


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 21, 2021)

I would say absolutely it counts!  Like you my phone isn’t an asset on a local walk. My husband, however, is a retired Us Army Ranger so he is my mileage counter.

Attached....maybe .... is a photo of DD. She and I ambled away from home long enough to go 3/4 of a mile.


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 21, 2021)

The photo was taken with my phone then sent to my iPad, where it went downhill. I could not figure out how to access photo from iPad mail. So took a photo of the phone photo with my iPad...hence the black bar!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 21, 2021)

1 mile walk with Kriss Kross.

This is my retired from driving horse. He needs some attention and exercise so I thought we would try this. I'm using Map my Walk app.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Apr 21, 2021)

Another mile with DJ. The wind was up today and I stopped down in the woods when I heard an odd noise. Sure enough, a limb came down next to the trail about where we would have been if we hadn't stop. The limb must have already been broken off because there wasn't any cracking, it was more like bumping. DJ spooked, but when he hit the end of the slack in the rope he stopped after just one step. Yay!
Oh, I wear hiking boots on my walks down in the woods--too many things to trip on.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 21, 2021)

Dragon Hill said:


> Another mile with DJ. The wind was up today and I stopped down in the woods when I heard an odd noise. Sure enough, a limb came down next to the trail about where we would have been if we hadn't stop. The limb must have already been broken off because there wasn't any cracking, it was more like bumping. DJ spooked, but when he hit the end of the slack in the rope he stopped after just one step. Yay!
> Oh, I wear hiking boots on my walks down in the woods--too many things to trip on.


Glad you guys didn't catch that limb!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 22, 2021)

Marryflora , DD is cutie.
WillowFlats, I use Map My Walk also as a tracker.
The wind has been crazy here for 3 days. Hopefully by the weekend it will settle down so I came get them out and walk.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 22, 2021)

4/22- 30 minutes walking Kriss Kross.

I thought it would be fun to try and make a giant flower for you guys. Didn't turn out anything like I had in mind! Haha. I thought we were making some big loops. Apparently not,
but it was fun trying.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 23, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> 4/22- 30 minutes walking Kriss Kross.
> 
> I thought it would be fun to try and make a giant flower for you guys. Didn't turn out anything like I had in mind! Haha. I thought we were making some big loops. Apparently not, but it was fun trying.



This is so funny! I never even thought about drawing a picture with the map! LOL! Such a good idea


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 23, 2021)

4/21/21 - Walked Zorro and Oliver 3 miles. Oliver has had two days off so we backed off the miles slightly. When we got home I drove Zorro 3 miles on the driving track in the pasture!
4/22/21 - Walked Zorro and Oliver 4 miles, but we did the "easy" four miles... there is only one big long steep hill on this walk


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Apr 23, 2021)

So excited about this thread! I’ve been off the site awhile and I’m glad to be back. I’ll have to start tracking my walks with Coady and Evie. Evie and I have been ground driving so hopefully I can start logging that too!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 24, 2021)

Ok, I did some timing of my walks with Peanut. I walk 1/2 mile by myself every night and it takes 15 minutes. I also measured my working area. I ground drive him 20 minutes or more each time I work with him. So I did some magical math and guesstamating and I'm pretty sure 20 minutes is 1/3 of a mile, probably closer to 1/2 but is it OK if I log 1/3 mile for each 20 minutes? 
And can I use ground driving miles?


----------



## Dragon Hill (Apr 25, 2021)

4/23 another mile with DJ


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 25, 2021)

1 mile this week for Peanut.


----------



## MerMaeve (Apr 25, 2021)

4/24 - 1/3 mile walk for Squirt and Magic.


----------



## ChrisMiller (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm so glad to hear I'm not the only horse person who enjoys walking their mini like a dog. I bought my first mini to add to my herd last fall and she is such a joy to handle from the ground. I naturally started walking her on the road and trail. She seems to love it and now that the weather is getting nice again I'm getting ready to start up again! I'll get motivation from checking in here! Thanks!


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 26, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> Ok, I did some timing of my walks with Peanut. I walk 1/2 mile by myself every night and it takes 15 minutes. I also measured my working area. I ground drive him 20 minutes or more each time I work with him. So I did some magical math and guesstamating and I'm pretty sure 20 minutes is 1/3 of a mile, probably closer to 1/2 but is it OK if I log 1/3 mile for each 20 minutes?
> And can I use ground driving miles?


Yes and yes!! Log every little bit of a mile and it will add up. And ground driving totally works. Anything in which we are walking with them 

And I am so happy to see you here @Minidreamz0581 !!! And Coady too! Whoot whoot!

It has been cold, snowy and rainy here the last few days and I don't want to torture myself or my ponies so we haven't been out. But I'm looking at the weather and I think we will warm up in a few days. I can't wait as I think my walks have been keeping me sane


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 26, 2021)

Thank you, HersheyMint! DD is AMHR (A) and 16 years old. She drives, walks, and eats all with equal aplomb! 

Willow Flats....love the art work you and Kriss Kross created! My husband says it looks like a bear, and you know, I agree! You’re so good! 

Welcome ChrisMiller! The little horses are a special type of fun aren’t they?

Like Mindy, we’ve been having wet, cold, snowy so have not hit the pasture or road. Hope to by Thursday, walking really is good therapy, especially with our ponies. They listen so politely to worries, hopes, and, in my case, whining...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 26, 2021)

2.5 miles with dapper dan and midnight.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Apr 27, 2021)

4/26: 1 mile with DJ


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 27, 2021)

2/3 mile with Peanut.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 28, 2021)

4/28- 1 mile with Kriss Kross.

Wanted to do more but our walk turned into a grass snatching training lesson and then wanted to end on a good note!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 28, 2021)

1/3 mile with Peanut.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 28, 2021)

1.25 mile. We got started okay, and I looked at the radar to see if we had time. Looked okay. We got half way and it started raining. We took shelter under a neighbor's grain bin until most of it passed, then decided to head home--just to be safe. Getting Midnight to come under the grain bin with us was interesting.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Apr 29, 2021)

1 mile with DJ.


----------



## Cayuse (May 2, 2021)

1/3 mile with Peanut.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 2, 2021)

1 1/2 mile with Dapper Dan and Midnight.


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 3, 2021)

4/30 1 mile with DJ


----------



## MaryFlora (May 3, 2021)

1 mile with Tinker and DD on a very windy day....does walking into the wind give extra mileage?


----------



## MaryFlora (May 3, 2021)

Apologies! Date for walk, today, May 3


----------



## Cayuse (May 3, 2021)

1/3 mile with Peanut. Thanks


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 4, 2021)

5/3 1 mile with DJ. I tripped over a root on the upper trail (closest to the pasture) and wasn't able to hold on to the lead rope as I went down. DJ spooked a step and stopped. I stayed on my hands and knees until I got the end of the lead rope, because I was pretty sure he'd spook again when I stood back up. He did, but just one step. I am so pleased with this little guy.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 4, 2021)

Good for DJ! 

He had to have been a bit startled when you fell, as I imagine you were also! Are you ok?


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 4, 2021)

Oh yeah, I am fine, thank you for asking.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 4, 2021)

Took Midnight and Dapper Dan 2 miles today. Since they are confined to dry lot right now, it was a challenge on our route staying away from grassy edges. When I first got Dapper Dan many years ago, I did not know any better and let him snatch. Now I cannot stop him. I had never let Midnight snatch, so just a warning flick on the lead rope and she minds her manners. I'm afraid I created a monster with Dapper Dan. Moral: do not let your horse get in the habit of eating grass on a walk.


----------



## MindySchroder (May 5, 2021)

I allow my ponies to eat on our walks sometimes. But they do understand the difference between me allowing them and them not making the choice by themselves... LOL! I have spent a lot of time teaching them when it's alright and when it's not. Here is a link to a video where I show how I go about teaching them "Please don't eat the grass":


----------



## Willow Flats (May 6, 2021)

5/6- 3/4 mile with Kriss Kross. 

Was just too windy to do more but glad we went.


----------



## Cayuse (May 6, 2021)

1/3 mile with Peanut


----------



## Cayuse (May 7, 2021)

1/2 mile for Peanut, thanks!


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 8, 2021)

5/7 one mile with DJ


----------



## MindySchroder (May 8, 2021)

Great job you guys! I have to update my miles as well. And I'm going to have my Handsome Hubby help me make an excel sheet to help keep track of all the miles here. I have no idea how to do that but he is a wiz


----------



## MaryFlora (May 8, 2021)

That’s awesome, Mindy! 

While walking with Tinker this morning, thought it would be fun if I could add up all the mileage (paper and pencil) in October for one lump sum, ...just to see if we, as a group, circumnavigated the globe or anything like that.  

May 7: 2 miles with DD. 
May 8: 1 mile with Tinker


----------



## Cayuse (May 8, 2021)

1/3 mile with Peanut, 1/4 mile with Cappy.


----------



## Cayuse (May 9, 2021)

1/3 mile plus for Peanut, close to 1/2 I bet. Then 1/4 mile with Cappy


----------



## HersheyMint (May 10, 2021)

.75 mile each for Hershey and Mint


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 10, 2021)

1.5 miles with Dapper Dan. Midnight went also, but a neighbor led her.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 13, 2021)

5/13 - 1 mile with Kriss Kross.

The training we did last time with the grass grabbing paid off. He was much improved today and only required a few corrections. Yay!


----------



## Abby P (May 13, 2021)

5/12 - Got in a sneak mid-week barn trip. About a mile ground-driving on the trails.


----------



## Cayuse (May 13, 2021)

1/4 mile with Peanut


----------



## Willow Flats (May 15, 2021)

5/15 - 1 mile with Kriss Kross.

I think he is enjoying it.


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 16, 2021)

Well, I got behind...
5/10 one mile with DJ and
5/14 one mile with DJ
5/16 1/4 mile with Que Pasa


----------



## Abby P (May 16, 2021)

About 2.5 miles today. Before the hike, I hitched him and drove him for the first time since last fall. He was anxious but handled it well and I made the session very short, ended as soon as he relaxed a little (maybe 10 minutes total). He's such a trooper for hitching and harness adjustments which is so nice because I feel like I'm always futzing with something!


----------



## HersheyMint (May 17, 2021)

5/17
2 mile walk with Hershey & Mint


----------



## Cayuse (May 17, 2021)

1/4 mile with Peanut today and 1/4 mile with Cappy. Not much but we did obstacles.


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 18, 2021)

5/17 one mile with DJ
5/18 1/4 mile with Que Pasa


----------



## MaryFlora (May 19, 2021)

Sounds like a fun and productive walk Cayuse! 

Dragon Hill, I love the name, Que Pasa! 
So often that is exactly how the ponies seem to look at us. You know: “The halter is inside out? Que pasa?“ “You want to walk in the rain? Que pasa?“ “What do you mean, I’m getting fat? Que pasa?” 

1 mile with Tinker!


----------



## MaryFlora (May 20, 2021)

1 mile with DD.....and we got rained on


----------



## Cayuse (May 20, 2021)

1/4 mile for both Peanut and Cappy yesterday.


----------



## MerMaeve (May 20, 2021)

5/20 ~.75 mile for both Magic and Squirt....It's been way too long since we've walked them!!


----------



## Cayuse (May 21, 2021)

1/3 mile for Peanut


----------



## MaryFlora (May 21, 2021)

Two miles with Tinker.....and again....rain showers...


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 22, 2021)

Thank you MaryFlora, her reg name is Que Paso, but I like Que Pasa better, and I love it, and yes, she does ask me, too.

5/19 & 5/20 1 mile with DJ


----------



## Abby P (May 23, 2021)

5/23 - 2 miles with Rowan. Also hitched and drove him again just in the paddock - we trotted today both directions! No bucks, and there was even some breathing! At the very end when we were walking towards the gate to unhitch his neighbor came barreling up the fenceline from behind, yelling his head off, Rowan scooted forward and couple of steps but stopped right away when asked. And then breathed a big sigh! Good boy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 23, 2021)

MerMaeve said:


> 5/20 ~.75 mile for both Magic and Squirt....It's been way too long since we've walked them!!


Do you find it difficult to walk them at the same time?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 23, 2021)

2 miles for Midnight and Dapper Dan. I am getting my stamina back. But it is really no fun walking them together. I feel bad leaving one behind.


----------



## MerMaeve (May 25, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Do you find it difficult to walk them at the same time?


No because Mom takes one and I take the other.  Although it might be getting more difficult soon....we will need to find another horse walker!


----------



## Kelly (May 26, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> 2 miles for Midnight and Dapper Dan. I am getting my stamina back. But it is really no fun walking them together. I feel bad leaving one behind.



Why is it no fun for you walking your 2minis together?? I absolutely LOVE walking mine 2 at a time, I really enjoy it! I also LOVE driving one and ponying another, soooooo much fun!


----------



## Abby P (May 26, 2021)

I love hiking with Rowan but I can definitely imagine it being really, really difficult to deal with two of him at once! Maybe if I were leading them and we were on roads or something but on the trails with grass, water crossings, and he has strong enough opinions about stuff sometimes - imagining two with DIFFERING strong opinions...I can see how it could be tough!

I think if I were to do it I'd be inclined to drive or ground-drive them as a team! Seems like it would be simpler if they were attached to one another somehow.


----------



## Kelly (May 26, 2021)

I use to walk and hike with my 2 biggies together all the time, so a couple of minis is no problem for me LOL LOL. Im trying to walk ALL 4 of my little boys together at one time, but we haven’t been as successful as I would like to be as of yet, but I am VERY optimistic. I was able to walk 3 of them successfully but when I got the 4th last year he threw a wrench in things  Breezy is still a baby, so I’m hopeful once he matures a little that I will be able to walk all 4 at the same time. That would be sooooo AWESOME!!!

Have you seen the Emma Massingale videos? They are sooooo coooool and very inspiring!!






Maybe I should get a hover board and keep them moving???!!


----------



## Abby P (May 26, 2021)

See, attach them to each other...


----------



## Kelly (May 26, 2021)

Yes! Yes! Yes! I’m gonna try this soon, I’ll post up once I buy all the equipment that I need. Emma Massingale has 6 ponies, so I should be able to do this with ONLY 4, right??? My pics and video may or may not include a hover board though… With my luck I’d fall FLAT on my face


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 27, 2021)

2 miles with Dapper Dan and Midnight this morning. They are difficult because their gaits are so disparate. Dapper Dan is older and Midnight is young. They each view life differently. 
We saw some cows today, which was good for Midnight.
I used to walk three at a time. Usually I attached the lead rope to the halter of one of them. This can be challenging.


----------



## MindySchroder (May 27, 2021)

I have been getting in some nice long walks with my boys lately! Yesterday we did 6 miles. It's so beautiful up where we walk and I feel so blessed that we can get there straight from our driveway!


I also love walking both of the boys. They each walk at the end of their 10' long lead ropes, one on each side of me. Sometimes they walk in front of me and sometimes they walk beside me and sometimes they walk behind me. I really have no hard and fast rules aside from:
1) they don't drag me, either when in front or when behind
2) they don't argue
3) they don't try to eat. I decide when they get to graze and I feel I am very liberal with grazing breaks. LOL!

They are good boys. This is such a great way to start driving ponies. They really begin to understand walking and trotting on command. I use the word Whoa as well so Oliver is learning the basics without even realizing it!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jun 2, 2021)

6/1
1/4 mile for Que Pasa
1/4 mile for DJ


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 2, 2021)

5/30 - .3 miles for Squirt and Magic. They had had their hooves done the day before and Magic acted a little sore (she had slight thrush), so we kept it short.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 3, 2021)

6/3 .63 miles for Squirt and Magic.  Had a neighbor drive past us on the road, they slowed down but still were going faster than I'd have liked.....both didn't even blink an eye!!  Our track below.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jun 4, 2021)

6/3 1/4 mile with Que Pasa


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 4, 2021)

MerMaeve said:


> 6/3 .63 miles for Squirt and Magic.  Had a neighbor drive past us on the road, they slowed down but still were going faster than I'd have liked.....both didn't even blink an eye!!  Our track below.
> View attachment 43679


Looks like the state of Indiana in reverse!


----------



## MaryFlora (Jun 4, 2021)

MerMaeve you’re so artistic on your walks! Love your photo Mindy! Spectacular scenery. 

No walks for us lately. Hubby broke three ribs about 10 days ago and cracked two vertebrae when moving furniture for his elderly (93) mother, and a heavy bookcase tipped over. So while I actually have a lot of miles recently they are the old fashioned kind - by car! 

I enjoyed catching up on your progress and hope to rejoin you soon!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 4, 2021)

1 hour and 20 minutes with Midnight and Dapper Dan.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 4, 2021)

1/4 mile with Cappy and 1/3 mile with Peanut.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 5, 2021)

MaryFlora said:


> MerMaeve you’re so artistic on your walks! Love your photo Mindy! Spectacular scenery.
> 
> No walks for us lately. Hubby broke three ribs about 10 days ago and cracked two vertebrae when moving furniture for his elderly (93) mother, and a heavy bookcase tipped over. So while I actually have a lot of miles recently they are the old fashioned kind - by car!
> 
> I enjoyed catching up on your progress and hope to rejoin you soon!


LOL, thanks! It was totally unintentional.

Geez, your husband took a battering! Did the bookcase tip over onto him?


----------



## RahRah SC (Jun 6, 2021)

Kelly said:


> I use to walk and hike with my 2 biggies together all the time, so a couple of minis is no problem for me LOL LOL. Im trying to walk ALL 4 of my little boys together at one time, but we haven’t been as successful as I would like to be as of yet, but I am VERY optimistic. I was able to walk 3 of them successfully but when I got the 4th last year he threw a wrench in things  Breezy is still a baby, so I’m hopeful once he matures a little that I will be able to walk all 4 at the same time. That would be sooooo AWESOME!!!
> 
> Have you seen the Emma Massingale videos? They are sooooo coooool and very inspiring!!
> 
> ...



Oh. My. Gosh! How inspiring. What does she have on their feet? It looks like more than mere boots.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 8, 2021)

RahRah SC said:


> Oh. My. Gosh! How inspiring. What does she have on their feet? It looks like more than mere boots.


Emma uses Cavallo boots on her ponies. I have not had any success with this brand of boot. They are big and clunky and fly off my ponies. Not to mention we walk straight through the soles in 10 miles or less. They just don't seem to hold up for us!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 8, 2021)

We had a lovely 4.5 mile hike with my friend, Carol Gessell, today.

Everything was going so nicely. The sun was shining and hot but we were lucky enough to walk in the shade. As we climbed the trail and gained some elevation the wind also started to pick up. The trees were blowing a bit.

We discussed if we should turn around or go a little further. We decided to go a bit further. As I turned and walked a bit further I heard an odd sound from one of the trees along the trail. I passed it. Then Carol and Sky came alongside it and we BOTH heard a weird and horrible sound... the tree started to fall over!!! Carol starting running towards me and I just stood there, I think with my mouth wide open, as the tree crashed across the trail right behind us! I swear to God, I almost saw Carol smashed and impaled by a huge falling tree. Her life flashed before my eyes.






We decided to turn around then and there. God’s voice couldn’t have been louder!

The tree was so big we were able to lead the ponies right under it after breaking a bunch of the branches. Zorro had to squat a bit but he made it!

Crazy. The walk back down the to truck and trailer was lovely


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 8, 2021)

Glad they didn't get squashed!!!!


----------



## RahRah SC (Jun 8, 2021)

MindySchroder said:


> Emma uses Cavallo boots on her ponies. I have not had any success with this brand of boot. They are big and clunky and fly off my ponies. Not to mention we walk straight through the soles in 10 miles or less. They just don't seem to hold up for us!


Do you use a different brand of boot?


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 10, 2021)

6/10 - 1 mile for Kriss Kross.

Cooled down today so I had time to work two horses and do some grooming! Yay! 
Temps are going to climb again though.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 12, 2021)

1/2 mile for Cappy.


----------



## Abby P (Jun 13, 2021)

3 miles for Rowan. A really nice hike today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 14, 2021)

2 miles with Dapper Dan. My neighbor brought Midnight. A little unpleasant due to humidity and some mosquitos. But it was good to get out and stretch our legs.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jun 14, 2021)

The boys and my Handsome Hubby went on a nice 6 mile hike last weekend. It has finally turned a corner and started to warm up here so we are going to be hitting the trails much more regularly! Here's to hoping that the trails start to get cleared of all the winter and spring dead fall. There are so many trees down up there it's a bit like the game "Pick Up Sticks". And makes hiking tricky as we are trying to navigate the gigantic trees that are covering the trails.

Here is a video of our hike!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 14, 2021)

MindySchroder said:


> The boys and my Handsome Hubby went on a nice 6 mile hike last weekend. It has finally turned a corner and started to warm up here so we are going to be hitting the trails much more regularly! Here's to hoping that the trails start to get cleared of all the winter and spring dead fall. There are so many trees down up there it's a bit like the game "Pick Up Sticks". And makes hiking tricky as we are trying to navigate the gigantic trees that are covering the trails.
> 
> Here is a video of our hike!



My ponies would have loved that trek, too.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 15, 2021)

6/13 - .4 miles with Magic

6/14 - .25 miles for Squirt and Magic


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 16, 2021)

For some reason I thought my horses needed to be right beside me on a walk. Mindy's way of walking on a long line lit a light bulb for me. Walking two horses is too difficult for me to keep them so controlled, so today I tried letting them go the end of the lead. This was on a paved road with no grass. It was so much easier for all of us. I don't think it would work on a grassy road very well, but I might try it. Maybe being more relaxed will be better for all three of us.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 16, 2021)

1/3 mile for Peanut


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 19, 2021)

About 1 mile for Peanut. We went to a show today and I'm sure we walked more, but I have no way of knowing for certain.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 19, 2021)

6/18 - .25 miles for Squirt, Stormy and Magic.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 23, 2021)

1/4 for Peanut


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 23, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> About 1 mile for Peanut. We went to a show today and I'm sure we walked more, but I have no way of knowing for certain.


Please tell more about the show


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 24, 2021)

MindySchroder said:


> The boys and my Handsome Hubby went on a nice 6 mile hike last weekend. It has finally turned a corner and started to warm up here so we are going to be hitting the trails much more regularly! Here's to hoping that the trails start to get cleared of all the winter and spring dead fall. There are so many trees down up there it's a bit like the game "Pick Up Sticks". And makes hiking tricky as we are trying to navigate the gigantic trees that are covering the trails.
> 
> Here is a video of our hike!



Beautiful!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 25, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Please tell more about the show


It was a small show, I went in Showmanship, Halter, Color, Trail and Hunter and had a wonderful day with friends. He won a few ribbons along the way, too. And was also naughty at times, but that's Peanut .


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 25, 2021)

1/2 mile for Peanut and 1/3 for Cappy. Thanks!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 25, 2021)

OMG!!He is GORGEOUS Cayuse!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 25, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> It was a small show, I went in Showmanship, Halter, Color, Trail and Hunter and had a wonderful day with friends. He won a few ribbons along the way, too. And was also naughty at times, but that's Peanut .


He is adorable! You guys look great! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks Kelly, he's quite sure he's handsome, lol. If he had a "song" it would be Carly Simons "Your So Vain" (boy does that date me!)

Willow, I had SO much fun. I didn't want to go at first but once I got there it was like 2020 never happened. I never thought of the pandemic once.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 25, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> It was a small show, I went in Showmanship, Halter, Color, Trail and Hunter and had a wonderful day with friends. He won a few ribbons along the way, too. And was also naughty at times, but that's Peanut .


Look at those beautiful ears up! (Ears are my favorite) What a handsome guy. I'm not surprised you won ribbons. So glad you enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 27, 2021)

1/3 mile for Cappy and the same for Peanut. So hot today. Peanut sweat so that was good, a few years ago he stopped sweating and had to go on a supplement so I always worry about him on the first few hot days.


----------



## Abby P (Jun 27, 2021)

About 2.5 miles for Rowan today, we were able to stay mostly in the shade so the heat didn't bother us too much. Plenty of bugs though!


----------



## Abby P (Jul 4, 2021)

3 miles for Rowan. It was wet, buggy, and lots of very tempting grass - but not hot! He was spooked by critters in the bushes early on, so for the rest of the hike I randomly chucked objects into the woods as we walked. Down to barely an ear twitch by the end. And I am happy to say that his new diet regimen has resulted in his belly no longer being wider than his bum.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 5, 2021)

1/4 mile for Peanut


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 5, 2021)

Friends came by over the weekend and I was able to walk both Hershey and Mint for a 1.5 miles at the same time. We met 2 ladies on horseback who wanted to take our picture or the minis picture I should say.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 6, 2021)

.5 miles for Squirt, Stormy and Magic.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 6, 2021)

1/3 mile for Peanut.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 8, 2021)

1/2 mile for Peanut


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 9, 2021)

2 hours with Midnight. Not sure how far we went as it was to the elevator to weigh. I used the new Parelli rope halter. We did lots of Stand, Back, pivots, and exploring. A building was getting a new tar roof; semis; crossing the highway; manners with other horses in the group... Someone else took Dapper Dan for me so I could concentrate on Midnight. Her weight was back up; since the rain she has been on pasture instead of in the "dry" lot. (Dapper Dan was down 20# to 240.) I like the Parelli halter because it is so pliable, but I'm not sure the size is right for her.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 11, 2021)

.25 miles for Squirt, Magic and Stormy.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 13, 2021)

RahRah SC said:


> Do you use a different brand of boot?


I use Equine Fusion boots on my ponies!


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 13, 2021)

The month of June didn't go well for my family. My dad was diagnosed with brain cancer then the very next day had a grand mal seizure which landed him in the ER. I packed up the ponies and drove the 5 hours to my mom's that day. I was gone for 3 weeks as I helped my mom care for my dad during his last days. Then I stayed one more week to help her get things settled and cleaned up. We did manage to go on a few hikes after my dad had passed. It was our way of celebrating his life. He was a great outdoors man who loved the mountains and hiking and biking.

My miles didn't add up to much in June but July is looking a bit better. Though now we are drowning in smoke so that will put a bit of a damper on our long hikes. I still have great plans for lots of mountain time with the boys. I am looking forward to that for sure.

Photos below are from one of our hikes...


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 13, 2021)

Mindy, I am so sorry to hear of your dad's passing. I'm sure it was a blessing for him to have you there.

I'm glad you shared a love for the great outdoors. May your future be filled with wonderful hikes with your ponies that will bring you peace and comfort. ❤


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 13, 2021)

Mindy, I'm so sorry for your loss!  May you find peace and console in your walks and with your minis.

Beautiful photos...


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 13, 2021)

I’m so sorry, Mindy. Your first photo above is absolutely gorgeous and very evocative. Peace to you and yours.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 13, 2021)

Mindy, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. I'm glad you were able to memorialize him by getting outside and doing something he loved to do, and I hope that brought you some healing too.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 14, 2021)

So sorry to hear you lost your dad, Mindy. I'm glad to hear you were able to spend time with him and help your mom.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 14, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss, what a shock that must have been. I am glad you were able to spend time with your dad and your family, I was wondering where you have been lately. We all missed you posting and your blog updates while you were gone. 

Glad you were able to take your ponies with you! Hopefully they made you smile a little during such a difficult time. My heart goes out to you


----------



## RahRah SC (Jul 14, 2021)

MindySchroder said:


> I use Equine Fusion boots on my ponies!
> View attachment 44044


Mindy, I’m so sorry for your loss. What nice memories you have of your father. These cute little things will continue to bring you comfort.


----------



## danettedm (Jul 15, 2021)

So sorry for your loss, Mindy. ❤


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 16, 2021)

Sending you some hugs today Mindy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 16, 2021)

The three of us went 3 miles today. My sister brought her little one and the new lady with her new little one, Munchkin. Munchkin was taken from a pasture without much handling. He was a scary little thing, low on the totem pole. She has had him for 2 months, working with a Parelli instructor. He has come a long way in his new life. Today he wore the back pack for the first time and carried the water and OFF. First time for girth and crupper, and he did fine with them. Also first time wearing all four Easy Boots. He was a good little trooper. She has motivated my sister and myself to walk in new places, because having a little horse is new to her.
Today they came to my place. It is not very exciting out here, but it was new to them. The picture is of Munchkin wearing a saddle pack.
She is trying to find one online and having trouble. I suggested she search goat packing, and she might find one in a small size. I gave her this one, as I am not using it.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 17, 2021)

Her horse is adorable!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 17, 2021)

Munchkin is a cutie pie  Nice that you have some peeps to walk with.

1/2 mile for Cappy.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 18, 2021)

They both look like “old” pros! Ditto Willow Flats and Cayuse....pretty little guy! He looks bonded with his new partner....lots of fun ahead for both!

Marsha, your place looks great to walk! You have hills and a lovely wide dirt road!  Our part of the world is pretty, but flat, very little in the way of anything remotely like a hill.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 18, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Her horse is adorable!


He has a long registered name. Her husband called him a Munchkin, and that became his name. Munchkin already recognizes his new name. Do you think his palomino coloring will darken as he ages?


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 18, 2021)

Munchkin is a lot more golden than my friend's palamino filly. Hers is almost white and she is hoping hers will darken.

There is an interesting thread on here from 2008 titled:
Do palominos get darker with age?


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 19, 2021)

Hershey and I went 1.33 miles on Sunday 7/18
Munchkin is very pretty.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 19, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Munchkin is a lot more golden than my friend's palamino filly. Hers is almost white and she is hoping hers will darken.
> 
> There is an interesting thread on here from 2008 titled:
> Do palominos get darker with age?


Thanks for the headsup on that old thread. The consensus is: some do and some don't and some lighten as they age!
She'll just have to wait and see on Munchkin.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 19, 2021)

Mint and I did 1.3 miles today


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 21, 2021)

1/4 for Peanut today. No rain  !


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 21, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> 1/4 for Peanut today. No rain  !


Cayuse, please send any rain that comes your way out west! We are roasting here and I am losing some of my trees. Glad you are getting a reprieve and able to get out with your horses.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 22, 2021)

1/2 mile with Tinker and 1/2 mile with DD. We’ve not been hiking the past few weeks and it feels good to hit the road. No rain, very hazy due to smoke moving down from Canada, and some huge annoying horse flies! I think they escaped from Jurassic Park!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 22, 2021)

MaryFlora said:


> 1/2 mile with Tinker and 1/2 mile with DD. We’ve not been hiking the past few weeks and it feels good to hit the road. No rain, very hazy due to smoke moving down from Canada, and some huge annoying horse flies! I think they escaped from Jurassic Park!


My horse thinks tiny flies are vampire bats. Not sure he could handle Jurassic flies. I hate the smell of smoke; when we were so dry here several years ago with many grass fires around, the smell of smoke always made us anxious. I didn't know there were fires inn Canada.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 23, 2021)

1 1/2 hour today as we went to the elevator for weighing. Dapper Dan was the same but Midnight was down. Yay!
My sister takes her big horse, Winslow, along as she is monitoring his weight per vet instruction. Usually he walks along quietly with her miniature mare, Jackie O. Today he bit Jackie (!) and by some mysterious body language totally scared her. She would not walk beside him. Finally, Munchkin's owner took Jackie and she walked fine with Munchkin. If we tried to put those two close to each other, Jackie was too scared of Winslow. We were all mystified at what had happened to cause this, as Jackie and Winslow are not penned together and only see each other on our walks. We humans could not really perceive any significant threatening body language from Winslow. But Jackie did.
My two were their usual ornery selves, but settled down and did fine.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 23, 2021)

Horses definitely have their own language don’t they? It sounds like a successful trip with no vampire bats. 

Not having lived in a fire zone of any kind, I can only imagine the strain of living within striking distance of large fires. It has to be both exhausting and terrifying.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 23, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> 1 1/2 hour today as we went to the elevator for weighing. Dapper Dan was the same but Midnight was down. Yay!
> My sister takes her big horse, Winslow, along as she is monitoring his weight per vet instruction. Usually he walks along quietly with her miniature mare, Jackie O. Today he bit Jackie (!) and by some mysterious body language totally scared her. She would not walk beside him. Finally, Munchkin's owner took Jackie and she walked fine with Munchkin. If we tried to put those two close to each other, Jackie was too scared of Winslow. We were all mystified at what had happened to cause this, as Jackie and Winslow are not penned together and only see each other on our walks. We humans could not really perceive any significant threatening body language from Winslow. But Jackie did.
> My two were their usual ornery selves, but settled down and did fine.


Congrats on Midnight's weight drop. 
If I was Jackie and Winslow bit me I'd give him a wide berth too! Mine can give the other the slightest glance and the receiving horse will skedaddle! Lol


----------



## Abby P (Jul 23, 2021)

That's awesome about the weight loss! And I really have nothing substantive to add except that Winslow is an awesome name. Not very nice behavior, though, Winslow!


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 25, 2021)

1 mile with Tinker. No flies today just one large doe that jumped out a bit ahead of us from cornfield. Very pretty!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 25, 2021)

1/3 mile with Peanut.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 2, 2021)

1 1/2 mile with Dapper Dan. We left Midnight, pacing and yelling, behind. Delivered a jar of home made zuchinni relish to a neighbor. Temps pleasant, but the air is full of smoke--from CA fires, I think. Wind has been out of the west all day.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 2, 2021)

Midnight


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 3, 2021)

2 miles with DD


----------



## Kelly (Aug 5, 2021)

*Aug 5*

I wanna join the party  

Walked Breezy 1.30 miles in the hood


----------



## Kelly (Aug 6, 2021)

*Aug 6*

Does roller skating count?? If so, 1.30 miles with Thunder


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 6, 2021)

7/6 - 1/2 mile with Kriss Kross.


----------



## diamond c (Aug 7, 2021)

I want to see the video of Thunder roller skating!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 7, 2021)

1 mile with DJ today.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 7, 2021)

diamond c said:


> I want to see the video of Thunder roller skating!





You are in luck! I posted it under mini horse photo & video gallery, “The Thunder Rolls” here is the link…. Well…. Thunder isn’t roller skating, but I am!……





__





The Thunder Rolls!


Thunder and I have been having a blast the last couple of weeks roller skating in the neighborhood.




www.miniaturehorsetalk.com


----------



## Kelly (Aug 7, 2021)

*Aug 7*

Walked Shadow 3.20 miles at TRT - Clearfork, he is getting better with bikers, not BFFs yet… but soon I tells ya, soon


----------



## Kelly (Aug 8, 2021)

*Aug 8*

Walked Shadow 3 miles at TRT - Clearfork, he is getting waaaay more comfy with bikers


----------



## MindySchroder (Aug 8, 2021)

I haven't been able to get out walking much with all the smoke we've had. Sigh. I did get my new KBike and have managed to do two short drives so that's good!


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 9, 2021)

8/8 Mint and I did a 2 mile walk.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 9, 2021)

*Aug 9*

I walked all 4 of my little boys in the hood for 1.30 miles. Of course Stormy was being his bratty little self, trying to nip at and play with Shadow…what a brat! I ended up putting Stormy on his own lead rope so I could control his every move  …. then it was peaceful again. 




Stormy is up front. The far left is Thunder, then Shadow and Breezy.


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 9, 2021)

Hershey and I did 2 miles today.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 10, 2021)

*Aug 10*

Walked Shadow 3 miles at Oakmount Park


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 11, 2021)

DJ and I hiked 1 mile on 8-10.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 11, 2021)

*Aug 11*

Walked Breezy 1.30 miles in the hood


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 11, 2021)

1.5 miles with Mint. Not as hot today


----------



## Kelly (Aug 12, 2021)

*Aug 12*

Roller skate 1.30 miles with Thunder in the hood


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 12, 2021)

1.5 miles for Hershey and me today


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 12, 2021)

8/12 - 1/2 mile for Kriss Kross.


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 13, 2021)

Hershey and I,1.5 miles Thursday 12th Oops, posted 2x!


----------



## Kelly (Aug 13, 2021)

*Aug 13*

Walked Breezy in the hood 1.30 miles


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 14, 2021)

Walked the horses to the elevator to weight. We dwaddled and worked on desenstizing, so it took us two hours to go 4 miles.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 14, 2021)

1/4 mile for Peanut.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 14, 2021)

*Aug 14*

Breezy walked me 1.30 miles in the hood


----------



## secuono (Aug 14, 2021)

My Kasia has decided to join DH & I's walks around the property. 
Idk if it counts, but it sure is cute.


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 15, 2021)

Extra points because she’s a volunteer!


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 15, 2021)

Tinker 1 mile.

Our ‘hood’ is a narrow dirt road between woods and a small ditch on one side and a cornfield on the other. Our neighbor, Joe, came up behind us driving his enormous John Deere tractor pulling the hay bine. Tinker is used to hearing and seeing machinery but Joe was definitely moving closer, so we crossed the little ditch and stood against the woods as closely as possible. Joe crawled by as slowly as possible for us and Tinker didn’t bat an eyelash.  Then just to show how brave he was, he leaped the little ditch like a gazelle. I wasn’t prepared for his effort so was the opposite of graceful getting out of the ditch.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 15, 2021)

1/3 mile for Peanut ant 1/3 for Cappy.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 19, 2021)

*Aug 19*

I walked Thunder in the hood for 1.30 miles


----------



## Kelly (Aug 20, 2021)

*Aug 20*

I walked Thunder in the hood 1.30 miles, I read walking is good for colic


----------



## Kelly (Aug 21, 2021)

*Aug 21*

Walked Breezy in the hood 1.30 miles


----------



## Kelly (Aug 22, 2021)

*Aug 22*

Walked Shadow 3.15 miles, TRT Art Cowsen Trailhead


----------



## Kelly (Aug 24, 2021)

*Aug 24*

Walk Breezy in the hood 1.30 miles


----------



## Kelly (Aug 25, 2021)

*Aug 25*

Roller skate with Thunder in the hood 1.30 miles


----------



## Kelly (Aug 27, 2021)

*Aug 27*

Walk Breezy 1.30 miles in the hood


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 28, 2021)

My first time taking both Hershey and Mint for a walk by myself today. They did good. 1.25 miles


----------



## Binky (Aug 29, 2021)

HersheyMint said:


> My first time taking both Hershey and Mint for a walk by myself today. They did good. 1.25 miles


Do minis need shoes?


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 29, 2021)

> Do minis need shoes?



I've never seen a mini with traditional metal horse shoes, but many people use "boots" to protect their feet and/or give them traction when they are out and about.
The average mini may never need them, unless you work your mini on rocky terrain, pavement, or asphalt.


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 29, 2021)

Binky said:


> Do minis need shoes?


I do not shoe mine


----------



## Abby P (Aug 29, 2021)

2 miles for Rowan today. First time off property in a while due to my time constraints but after an initial small temper tantrum (tiny bucking bronco) over not being allowed to mow his way along the entire walk, he did very well. We even saw big horses being ridden, who were way more worried about Rowan than he was about them, although they did distract him from his tantrum which was nice.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 29, 2021)

Aww Rowan. Good boy for pulling it together! It's a hard knock life when all you want to do is eat at the buffet, and Mama says nope we are walking!


----------



## Binky (Aug 29, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> For some reason I thought my horses needed to be right beside me on a walk. Mindy's way of walking on a long line lit a light bulb for me. Walking two horses is too difficult for me to keep them so controlled, so today I tried letting them go the end of the lead. This was on a paved road with no grass. It was so much easier for all of us. I don't think it would work on a grassy road very well, but I might try it. Maybe being more relaxed will be better for all three of us.


Do minis need shoes on roads


----------



## Binky (Aug 29, 2021)

MindySchroder said:


> The month of June didn't go well for my family. My dad was diagnosed with brain cancer then the very next day had a grand mal seizure which landed him in the ER. I packed up the ponies and drove the 5 hours to my mom's that day. I was gone for 3 weeks as I helped my mom care for my dad during his last days. Then I stayed one more week to help her get things settled and cleaned up. We did manage to go on a few hikes after my dad had passed. It was our way of celebrating his life. He was a great outdoors man who loved the mountains and hiking and biking.
> 
> My miles didn't add up to much in June but July is looking a bit better. Though now we are drowning in smoke so that will put a bit of a damper on our long hikes. I still have great plans for lots of mountain time with the boys. I am looking forward to that for sure.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear of your loss x


----------



## Binky (Aug 29, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Munchkin is a lot more golden than my friend's palamino filly. Hers is almost white and she is hoping hers will darken.
> 
> There is an interesting thread on here from 2008 titled:
> Do palominos get darker with age?


Do they darken as they get older?


----------



## Abby P (Aug 29, 2021)

Binky said:


> Do minis need shoes on roads



I think it depends on the mini, and what you're doing on roads. If you're just going down a paved road for a short distance at a walk, probably not. If you're trotting for long periods of time on pavement or gravel, then they'll probably need protection of some kind. I would argue that boots are better - both because they give more cushioning and can be removed when you don't need them (i.e. most of the time), and it can be hard to find a farrier to shoe a mini.


----------



## Binky (Aug 29, 2021)

Abby P said:


> I think it depends on the mini, and what you're doing on roads. If you're just going down a paved road for a short distance at a walk, probably not. If you're trotting for long periods of time on pavement or gravel, then they'll probably need protection of some kind. I would argue that boots are better - both because they give more cushioning and can be removed when you don't need them (i.e. most of the time), and it can be hard to find a farrier to shoe a mini.


Would an hour or two every day be OK on roads in Ireland? Just walking slowly as I have an arthritic hip. Can foals be walked daily?


----------



## Abby P (Aug 29, 2021)

I would think if it's walking only that should be fine, just keep an eye on their feet and make sure that they aren't wearing down too much or wearing really unevenly. I think walking would be good for the foal on balance, just make sure you build them up to more time/distance!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 29, 2021)

I agree with Abby. You will be able to see if there are any problems by checking his feet. I regularly pick my horses feet so I keep on top of things. Two of mine have really tough feet and no problems on any surface, but one has feet that chip and crack very easily so I got him some boots and I brush on a hoof conditioner. So just keep an eye on him and have fun on your walks!


----------



## Binky (Aug 30, 2021)

Abby P said:


> I would think if it's walking only that should be fine, just keep an eye on their feet and make sure that they aren't wearing down too much or wearing really unevenly. I think walking would be good for the foal on balance, just make sure you build them up to more time/distance!


Thank you


----------



## Binky (Aug 30, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> I agree with Abby. You will be able to see if there are any problems by checking his feet. I regularly pick my horses feet so I keep on top of things. Two of mine have really tough feet and no problems on any surface, but one has feet that chip and crack very easily so I got him some boots and I brush on a hoof conditioner. So just keep an eye on him and have fun on your walks!


Thank you


----------



## Kelly (Aug 30, 2021)

*Aug 30*

Walked Breezy in the hood 1.30 miles


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 30, 2021)

1/3 mile with Peanut.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 31, 2021)

1/3 mile this afternoon with Peanut.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 3, 2021)

*Sept. 3*

Walk Breezy & Thunder 2.15 miles


----------



## MerMaeve (Sep 3, 2021)

Sept. 3rd 
.6 miles for Squirt, Magic and Stormy.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 3, 2021)

MerMaeve, you walked all 3 at once?! That’s awesome, I love it!!


----------



## MerMaeve (Sep 4, 2021)

Kelly said:


> MerMaeve, you walked all 3 at once?! That’s awesome, I love it!!


I wish! LOL I had two helpers...


----------



## Kelly (Sep 4, 2021)

*Sept 4*

I was getting Stormy all groomed up to practice some tricks but before I knew it all my little boys were crowded around me starving for attention  so I tied everyone up, got everyone groomed again and away we all went for a walk in the hood. 1.30 miles.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 5, 2021)

*Sept 5*

Walked Shadow on TRT for an hour.


----------



## MerMaeve (Sep 6, 2021)

Sept. 5th
.2 mile run/jog with Squirt, 
.2 mile brisk walk with Stormy.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 6, 2021)

*Sept 6*
Walked Breezy at Bailey Lake Park for 2.60 miles


----------



## Kelly (Sep 7, 2021)

*Sept 7*
Walked Thunder in the hood 1.30 miles


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 7, 2021)

Kelly said:


> *Sept 7*
> Walked Thunder in the hood 1.30 miles


Just curious Kelly, what/where is the hood?


----------



## Kelly (Sep 7, 2021)

HersheyMint said:


> Just curious Kelly, what/where is the hood?



My neighborHOOD 

LOL LOL


----------



## MerMaeve (Sep 7, 2021)

*Sept. 6th*
We took Squirt and Stormy over to our local historic village for a 1.25 mile walk. We wanted to take them into the water at the boat launch but it was busy, being Labor Day.

"Ooh, what's that?"



Snack time with the bank in the background!


Our track, give or take .15 miles....


----------



## Kelly (Sep 10, 2021)

*Sept 10*

Walk Thunder in the hood 1.30 miles


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 11, 2021)

Kelly said:


> My neighborHOOD
> 
> LOL LOL


----------



## Kelly (Sep 11, 2021)

*Sept 11*

I took Shadow to Oakmount Park, what a beautiful day! It ALMOST feels like fall out there, ALMOST. We walked 3.25 miles. He did great, happy to report he is no longer scared of bikes and we came across some scary sounding ones today. So an uneventful day, which is a good day


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 12, 2021)

2/3 mile for Peanut, 1/2 for Cappy and 1/4 stroll for my welsh pony who said he want to be included


----------



## Kelly (Sep 12, 2021)

*Sept 12*

walked Stormy in the hood 1.30 miles


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 13, 2021)

Kelly said:


> *Sept 12*
> 
> walked Stormy in the hood 1.30 miles


Kelly, I laugh to myself every time now when I read you walk in the "hood"


----------



## Kelly (Sep 13, 2021)

*Sept 13*

Walked Thunder & Breezy around my orchard for 1.10 miles


----------



## Kelly (Sep 14, 2021)

*Sept 14*
Walked Stormy 1.03 miles


----------



## Kelly (Sep 15, 2021)

*Sept 15*

Thunder 1.10 miles and the little sh*t kicked me today on our walk!! I tried really hard NOT to laugh, but it kinda felt like someone flicking you with their finger lol of course I went after him and disciplined him. When I was finished with him he was licking his lips and apologizing. Then we continued on our way and he was my PERFECT little angel again


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 15, 2021)

Kelly said:


> *Sept 15*
> 
> Thunder 1.10 miles and the little sh*t kicked me today on our walk!! I tried really hard NOT to laugh, but it kinda felt like someone flicking you with their finger lol of course I went after him and disciplined him. When I was finished with him he was licking his lips and apologizing. Then we continued on our way and he was my PERFECT little angel again


Midnight has nipped me twice. Silly girl! Same thing--discipline and "gee, I'm sorry. What was I thinking?"
We walked to the elevator again today for weighing. No other horses. My sister came and took her dog along. Wonder of wonders, Midnight was back down to 260#. I was so happy, as I have not been as vigilant and proactice with her diet lately.
I did not take Dapper Dan; it is too hard to manage both of them, and his weight is not that much of an issue. It really helps to keep me motivated for Midnight when we do the weigh thing. I will get back on my two week schedule.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 16, 2021)

*Sept 16*

Walk Breezy 1.10 miles


----------



## MerMaeve (Sep 17, 2021)

Sept 16th
.64 miles with Squirt, Stormy and Magic.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 17, 2021)

MerMaeve said:


> Sept 16th
> .64 miles with Squirt, Stormy and Magic.


All three? How does that work out?


----------



## MerMaeve (Sep 17, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> All three? How does that work out?


Three pony walkers.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 19, 2021)

*Sept 19*
Walk Shadow at park 2.75 miles


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 19, 2021)

I walked Mint 1.25 miles September 18th and today I walked Hershey 1.50 miles. 
Whichever one stays home gets exercise also. They run around and nicker for a while until we are back. I am told. They probably get more exercise staying home then when I walk them  We have 1 acre fenced that they can really pick up speed in.


----------



## Abby P (Sep 19, 2021)

About 2.5 miles today for Rowan. I ground drove him with the bridle and surcingle, which thanks to Mindy and Chimacum, now has its very own crupper so it doesn't ride up his neck any more! He did awesome despite it being a bit cooler than it has been and not doing much the last few weeks.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 19, 2021)

9/19 - 1.25 miles with Rocko. 

My husband came with me and walked Annie. We stopped at the home of the disabled woman and it was much easier to get close to her wheelchair so she could pet them this time.


----------



## MerMaeve (Sep 22, 2021)

Sept 19th
.65 miles for Squirt, Stormy and Magic.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 22, 2021)

*Sept 22*

Walked Thunder in the winery  2.50 miles


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 22, 2021)

1.25 mile Hershey and I


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 23, 2021)

Mint's turn. She and I walked 1.25 mi. Sure glad we were out in the morning. This afternoon our valley is filled with smoke from up north.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 25, 2021)

*Sept 25*

Rollerskated with Thunder in the hood for 1.30 miles. He is LOVING his new harness and new boots!! We are skating in style  can’t wait to roller skate in the parks!!


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 27, 2021)

Hershey & Mint my self and a friend walked 1.25 miles 9/26


----------



## Kelly (Sep 28, 2021)

*Sept 28*

Thunder took me roller skating in the hood for 1.30 miles


----------



## MaryFlora (Sep 28, 2021)

September 27: DD, Tinker, and husband...1 mile..  
September 28: Dd, Tinker, and ....hubby......1 mile.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 29, 2021)

1/3 mile with Cappy


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 29, 2021)

The miniature owner and myself toured a nearby town, where we plan to do a parade next week. We walked around the route and also through the park and by the schools. Some interesting playground features to explore. We stopped at the fire station and some businesses to chat. I tried to take Dapper Dan into a "dispensary" (I was looking for my nephew who owns it) and Dapper Dan turned up his lip and would not go in. I don't think he cared for the smell. We shouted for the owners, but no one came. (Gee, we could have robbed the place--if I had only known what to take!) 
The friend has been working hard with her little horse with the Parelli system and wants to show him off as often as she can. Dapper Dan and I took a back seat, so Munchkin could show off. The cutest and most useful trick he knows is saying hello and goodbye with the cue. That really gets the smiles and photo op!
No idea how far we walked but it was over an hour. Too bad I didn't think to get pictures.
I picked up the friend and Munchkin, so the two horses traveled together in the trailer, divided by the gate. When I dropped Munchkin off, Dapper Dan whinneyed--he didn't want Munchkin to leave. So, there must have been some sort of guy-talk when those two were left in the trailer while we had lunch. Maybe they were talking about Jackie O and Midnight...


----------



## MaryFlora (Sep 29, 2021)

9/29: DD 1 mile


Marsha you certainly had an interesting walk! Not sure what those two ponies communicated during your lunch but, well, they’re ponies so I’m thinking it was a food thing..


----------



## Kelly (Sep 30, 2021)

*Sept 30*

Roller skate in the hood with Stormy 1.30 miles


Edited to add: Walked Hubby, Breezy, & Shadow in my orchard .80 miles


----------



## Kelly (Oct 1, 2021)

*Oct 1* (ALREADY)

Roller skate in the hood with Stormy 1.30 miles


----------



## Abby P (Oct 3, 2021)

About 2 miles with Rowan today. Ground driving with the bridle and surcingle, lots of trotting. We saw a flock of turkeys too!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 3, 2021)

*Oct 3*
Walked Breezy 1 mile in my orchard


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 4, 2021)

Abby P said:


> About 2 miles with Rowan today. Ground driving with the bridle and surcingle, lots of trotting. We saw a flock of turkeys too!


Do you typically ground drive with a bridle or can you use a halter? I want to start teaching Squirt how to ground drive because we got a surcingle, but don't have a bridle.....


----------



## Abby P (Oct 4, 2021)

I can definitely use a halter and often do - usually with just one line though (it's a rope halter). He is way, way softer in the bridle than the halter still, and also he seems to feel that the bridle means "work" whereas the halter means "let's see what she'll let me get away with", so it's a lot less work for me to use the bridle! But you can definitely use two lines on a halter with the surcingle and see how it goes. I just think Rowan was never taught to give at all to pressure on a halter so that's why he's such a bull with it. Big improvements, but he will still give a good pull once in a while.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 4, 2021)

1/4 mile with Kriss. 
I groomed him, then took him for a short walk. He felt so good when I put him away that he had a good roll and poof! Bye bye shiny coat. Hello leaves in my mane!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 4, 2021)

*Oct 4*

Walked Stormy at Oakmont Park for 2.10 miles


----------



## Kelly (Oct 7, 2021)

*Oct 6*

Walked Thunder for 1.12 miles in my orchard


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 7, 2021)

October 6: DD, Tinker, and grandkids 3/4 of a mile......Grandma 37...


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 11, 2021)

1/2 mile for Peanut, 1/3mile for Cappy and a stroll or two for my welsh pony this past week.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 13, 2021)

Rain, rain go away, my little ponies want to come out and play 

*Oct 11 *
Walk Breezy 1 mile

*Oct 12*
Walk Thunder 1 mile before the rain started ystrdy


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 16, 2021)

Oct. 10th,
.43 miles (I think?) for Squirt, Stormy and Magic.


----------



## Abby P (Oct 17, 2021)

About 2.5 miles with Rowan today. He was a superstar, we did lots of trotting.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 17, 2021)

1/3 mile with Cappy and a stroll with my old timer.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 17, 2021)

*Oct 16*

Roller skate in the hood with Stormy 1.30 miles


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 17, 2021)

Abby P said:


> About 2.5 miles with Rowan today. He was a superstar, we did lots of trotting.View attachment 44826


Abby ~ What a beautiful setting!!!!


----------



## Abby P (Oct 18, 2021)

It's so nice, especially in the fall! The bugs are finally winding down (we have had a weirdly warm October so far but it's cooling off at last), I only got one mosquito bite yesterday. 

Hopefully there will be no strangles quarantine at my barn EVER AGAIN, that kept us off the trails for three months last year.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 19, 2021)

Kelly said:


> *Oct 1* (ALREADY)
> 
> Roller skate in the hood with Stormy 1.30 miles


Bet he's really getting the hang of the whole thing. What fun!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 19, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Bet he's really getting the hang of the whole thing. What fun!



It is so much fun! We are having a great time. I think he is really enjoying it. I am hoping to take him roller skating at a park one day next week… after hubby and I get back from our anniversary trip.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 19, 2021)

*Oct 18*
Walk Breezy in the hood for 1.30 miles


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 20, 2021)

DD: Oct.19: 2 miles, down the road and back through the harvested corn field. She did really well and didn’t grab for any dropped ears on the ground.  

Beautiful perfect Fall day.


----------



## Abby P (Oct 24, 2021)

Maybe 1.5 miles for Rowan today. Towards the end we ran into someone from a neighboring barn on a 16h TWH who thought Rowan was the absolute scariest thing he had ever seen, he spun and tried to bolt, then after she rode past us, he spun again and tried to charge us! Rowan was unfazed but it's a good thing I wasn't in the cart, the horse's head might have popped right off, I'm sure he's never seen THAT before. But I'm sure this is why minis think they own the planet.


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 24, 2021)

1.75 miles for Hershey and Mint today. The wind picked up and we saw some scary bags and paper. We knew it was time to come home.


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 25, 2021)

1 mile for Tinker. Sunny but chilly at 44 degrees and breezy.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 25, 2021)

*Oct 20*

Walked Thunder .65 miles


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 25, 2021)

Oct. 23rd
.35 miles for Magic, Squirt and Stormy....I decided to take Squirt and Stormy out together and it went better than expected!


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 25, 2021)

Oct. 24th
.5 miles for Squirt, Stormy and Magic. Started out with Squirt and Stormy together, but Squirt was being a slow poke so decided to switch Squirt out for Magic, which worked out.


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 25, 2021)

Oct.25: DD 1 mile

You’re so brave MerMaeve! 

Tomorrow is supposed to be our last dry day for a few days, maybe I’ll try walking my two at the same time...after my dentist appointment....perfect!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 26, 2021)

*Oct 25*

Roller skate with Thunder in the hood 1.30 miles


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 26, 2021)

1/4 mile with Peanut and a couple of strolls with the Old Man (horse not hubby  )


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 26, 2021)

Oct. 26th
.2 miles for Squirt and Stormy up to our neighbor's machine shop because they told my brother they couldn't tell they were minis!


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 27, 2021)

Tinker and DD: 1 mile .. all together....more or less.


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 27, 2021)

Oct. 27th
.52 miles for Magic, Squirt and Stormy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 30, 2021)

I've been walking with Dapper Dan and Midnight the last few days on our 2 mile loop. Today we chatted with two neighbors and learned a few things. One is developing her property for bird dog trials. The other is my horsey neighbor; I learned that all the jeeps and odd motorcycles we've seen this year is because our road is on some kind of off-road jeep app. A jeep full of "foreigners" past us as we were chatting and that's how I found out.
Ferocious wind the last few days, but we walked anyway. Today was gorgeous, though.
My two are challenging to walk together. Midnight walks nicely and Dapper Dan is either towing or being towed.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 1, 2021)

10/31
2 miles with Hershey and Mint. It was a nice day for a stroll.


----------



## MerMaeve (Nov 2, 2021)

Oct 31st
.52 for Squirt, Stormy and Magic. We had my brother join us as a quest pony walker.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 2, 2021)

*Nov 2*
Walked Breezy and Thunder .60 miles, then it started sprinkling on us


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 2, 2021)

1/3 mile for each of the boys this week including the "old man" who grumbled.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 4, 2021)

*Nov 4*

Day 3 - ground driving - 1 hour
Breezy has been having too many days of “walks in the park” LOL LOL So I started ground driving him and boy do I have my hands full with this little ball of energy! He is gonna be so much fun to drive in another year or so and I can’t wait!! ….and he definitely has an opinion now LOL LOL


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 5, 2021)

About 1/3 mile for my "old man"  between yesterday and today. Did some obstacles to occupy his mind. He is getting sounder.


----------



## MaryFlora (Nov 6, 2021)

I love natural obstacles, they seem to really help with problem solving. Plus I don’t have to pick up and put away!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 6, 2021)

*Nov 5*

Ground drove Breezy for 20 minutes. He did much better, probably because it was a nice beautiful sunny day and he wasn’t cold & frisky like the past few days.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 6, 2021)

*Nov 6*
Roller skate with Stormy for about an hour to an hour and a half. Apparently if you don’t update your walking/hiking app it will stop working LOL


----------



## Kelly (Nov 7, 2021)

*Nov 6*
Walked Thunder .50 miles

*Nov 7*
Rollerskate with Thunder in the hood 1.30 miles… I am gonna stop saying Thunder is scared of people and start saying Thunder is a 1 woman kinda horse  he does finally let my hubby pet him… wellllll sometimes, but only if hubby is real quiet and still. I keep asking Thunder, “how are you gonna be a therapy pony if you are scared of people?” I have FINALLY  come to realize he isn’t meant to be a therapy pony… a rock star roller skating pony… *HELL YEAH!!! *


----------



## Abby P (Nov 7, 2021)

About 3 miles for Rowan today. He was a bit of what I've heard called "a meat kite"!  Flushed a deer, spooked a couple of other times for no obvious reason, etc. I was really glad I bridled him instead of just being lazy and going with the halter! It was nice though, about 55 degrees and sunny, no bugs and not too much mud - but lots and lots of downed trees from the big storm we had a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 13, 2021)

Abby P said:


> About 3 miles for Rowan today. He was a bit of what I've heard called "a meat kite"!  Flushed a deer, spooked a couple of other times for no obvious reason, etc. I was really glad I bridled him instead of just being lazy and going with the halter! It was nice though, about 55 degrees and sunny, no bugs and not too much mud - but lots and lots of downed trees from the big storm we had a couple weeks ago.


Made for a very interesting outing!


----------



## Abby P (Nov 14, 2021)

And another interesting one today! About 2 miles. We had severe thunderstorms and possibly even some small tornados last night. There were trees down everywhere. We had to go into the woods around one huge one, and a few others he could just hop over. In one spot there were several large trees down in the same spot and he was great about it - jumped each one (I was driving him in the bridle and surcingle) where and when I asked him and then immediately stopped and waited when he landed so that I could scramble over and join him. Good pony!


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 14, 2021)

About 1 mile for my old man this past week and 1/4 mile for Cappy and Peanut.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 14, 2021)

2 miles for Dapper Dan and Midnight yesterday. Midnight was sweet today; she came running up from the pasture to greet me. We did our side pass, walk on the board, and teeter without halter.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 15, 2021)

About 2 miles with the horses yesterday. Neighbor led Dapper Dan and I led Midnight. I need to be diligent about putting Dapper Dan's boots on when we are walking on the pavement, due to his tendency to drag the back feet a little. Sometimes I get lazy. Gorgeous weather lately; need to enjoy it outdoors while it lasts.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 15, 2021)

2 miles walking Hershey. We meet up with 2 horseback riders and and had a nice jog. I quicker pace then I was use to. it was nice to have company.  good exercise for us both.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 15, 2021)

*Nov 13*
Thunder & I went roller skating in the hood 1.30 miles.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 16, 2021)

Nov 16th Walked Mint 2.2 miles


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 17, 2021)

HersheyMint said:


> Nov 16th Walked Mint 2.2 miles


Have you walked them together? Mine are really hard to walk together. I get a good full body workout.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 17, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Have you walked them together? Mine are really hard to walk together. I get a good full body workout.


Hi Marsha,
Yes, I have walked them together, only once. They seemed to do fine. I was nervous.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 17, 2021)

11/17
Walked and jogged both, Hershey and Mint on our lot today 30"


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 26, 2021)

11/25 My sister is here visiting so we were able to walk both minis at the same time.
Hershey & Mint 2.00 miles
11/26 
Hershey & Mint 1.25 miles


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 26, 2021)

1/3 mile for the old man this week, and the same for the two minis.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 28, 2021)

Munchkin came out to walk with Midnight today. I was going to get pictures, but got distracted every time I reached for my phone. These two don't really like each other, so it was interesting watching their interaction. We walked 2.25 miles but it took us awhile as she is doing a lot of training with Munchkin. Then we stopped to chat with neighbors and he had to show off his tricks for them. I put my surcingle bells on Munchkin and Midnight wore the belly bells. We were sure not going to sneak up on anyone!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 4, 2021)

We walked to the elevator for weighing. My sister and her mare Jackie O, friend with Munchkin, and I took Dapper Dan and Midnight. I was pleased with Midnight; she was #260, so I'm okay with that going into winter. Munchkin was up #20 to #240. This was rather a shock, as she uses a grazing muzzle and monitors his pasture time carefully. But, he is still a growing boy at age 3 and is looking much more well-rounded and proportioned. We had to ask the scale attendant to zero the scale every time, as it kept reverting to #20 reading. He didn't see the big deal--what's #20 when your wheat truck weighs tons?

On the way home, Midnight caused another incident--this time with the gentle, easy-going Jackie. We are not sure what happened, as we were all just walking along, minding our own business. First thing I know there is a squeal and Jackie kicking out at Midnight. Not sure who squealed. Midnight has now caused a reaction from every horse I walk with. What is with that silly girl? If we were trail riders, I might have to put a red ribbon on her tail...
The picture is Midnight and Jackie.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 4, 2021)

Those mean ole mares need to STOP giving Midnight the evil eye  maybe Midnight was asking her if she has gained some holiday weight and Jackie O did NOT like that? IDK  …. Just saying that the trailer makes Jackie O’s butt look big! … I got your back Midnight


----------



## Abby P (Dec 5, 2021)

About 2 miles for Rowan today in the woods. Trails are slowly getting cleared but still a lot of trees down.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 5, 2021)

*Dec 5*
Walked ALL 3 little boys in the hood 1.30 miles, they behaved pretty good


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 6, 2021)

You are all making tracks....little hoof tracks across America and points beyond.☺

Took Madelaine, donkey, for a short walk. 1/4 mile. My goal with Maddie is go a bit farther than “last time” but be back home before she decides it’s been enough.

Donkeys do seem to learn differently from the horses, in my little experience. Madelaine is very intelligent but seems to need more time to think things!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 6, 2021)

MaryFlora said:


> You are all making tracks....little hoof tracks across America and points beyond.☺
> 
> Took Madelaine, donkey, for a short walk. 1/4 mile. My goal with Maddie is go a bit farther than “last time” but be back home before she decides it’s been enough.
> 
> Donkeys do seem to learn differently from the horses, in my little experience. Madelaine is very intelligent but seems to need more time to think things!


That is a long walk for a donkey--she did good! I'd love to hear more about your adventures with Madelaine. I still toy with the idea of acquiring a donkey, but am not sure I have the right home for one.


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you, Marsha! I feel better about our slow walk! ☺ 

I’d love to share about Madelaine and learn from all of you how to do better with her!

I’ll start a new thread and maybe some more experienced donkey owners will jump in for us!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 12, 2021)

Midnight and I did a parade on Saturday. I think we walked about a mile; not sure. I was wearing my red dress boots.


----------



## Abby P (Dec 12, 2021)

About a mile with Rowan today - but not in dress boots!  Gotta hand that one to you, Marsha.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 15, 2021)

Walked with Dapper Dan two miles this morning before the wind got up so badly. I was thinking of hooking him to the sulky for a drive but he was a little sweaty just from the walk, so we'll do it another day. Our temperatures have been higher than normal, which would usually make it nice to play outside, but the wind has been horrible.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 15, 2021)

Walked 1.5 miles with Rocko. We have had really stormy weather and today there was a few hour break from the rain. It was pretty windy and Rocko's head was on a swivel looking for danger everywhere. Same road he drives down all the time, but noises and wind and the neighbor's crazy dogs, and traffic at the main road had him on edge the whole time. We came back home and I put him in the round pen and he lunged himself and did all the jumps until he got his energy/anxiety out and was back to his old self. Then we did a short session of standing on the grass without eating training. I highly recommend Mindy's video on how to do that if you have a grass snatching issue.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 16, 2021)

Not much walking this month. 1/2 mile for Cappy 10 days ago. He had to have elective surgery on his sinus and was in the hospital for a week so I've been busy with that.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 16, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> Not much walking this month. 1/2 mile for Cappy 10 days ago. He had to have elective surgery on his sinus and was in the hospital for a week so I've been busy with that.


Cappy had surgery? What did I miss?


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 17, 2021)

Yes, he did, poor thing. You didn't miss it, it didn't post about it because I was pretty upset. WARNING: DON'T READ IF YOU ARE SQUEAMISH. He started with a sinus infection in August and in cleared up with antibiotics but recurred twice and x-rays showed a mass in his sinus so last week he went for a CT scan and surgery. They had to do a "bone flap" surgery where they make a trap door in the bone to get to the sinus. They remove a granuloma which is an over growth of tissue that grows from being inflammed. The pus was impressive  according to the vet. He had a catheter inserted in his forehead so they could flush the sinus for several days. He's home now and doing pretty good. His stitches and staples come out monday or tuesday.
I have a photo of what he looked like after surgery if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 17, 2021)

An older horse in our area needed that surgery. Vet drained the pus. I think it was caused by a bad tooth. Owner decided not to opt for the surgery due to the age of the horse and physical problems (and cost). Vet said it is the worst smelling pus on the planet. What do they think caused Cappy's problem? Sometimes it just happens, I was told.
Sounds like the good news was no cancer and it is fixable. So good you were alert and had a good vet to help him. It may have been harder on you than on Cappy.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 17, 2021)

Wow! That must have been really scary. Poor guy and sorry you had to go through that! I hope he heals quickly!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 17, 2021)

They are not sure what caused it, Marsha. It may have been dental related, but the CT scan showed no real tooth issues. And a dentist didn't find anything. And yes, it did stink! My whole barn reeked when he had the first infection. 
I let him out for the first time this morning, I was nervous. I put on his fly mask because I knew he'd roll. He had so much fun rolling and running 
. His first time out in 10 days except for hand walks.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 17, 2021)

Wow! Poor baby! Glad to hear he is getting better


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm so glad he is going is doing better. Tell Cappy I'm sending him a hug


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 18, 2021)

My Gkids visited this past week ages 8 & 7. I don't know how much we walked but it was 3 out of the 4 days


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 23, 2021)

Dec 23 2021
Walked 1 mile with Rocko and Annie today!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Dec 24, 2021)

12/24 DJ 1 mile What a beautiful day! I even got to walk Jaci on lead around the paddock.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 24, 2021)

Walked Hershey and Mint for 30”


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 30, 2021)

3 miles today to the elevator to weigh. Dapper Dan was down to #220-240 and Midnight #250-260. The weight kept going back and forth. We all got on the scale and the guy took our picture. #1560!! Munchkin's owner had broken a toe and couldn't walk, so she used the sulky and Dapper Dan and ponied Munchkin.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 30, 2021)

1/4 mile each for Peanut and Otis


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 30, 2021)

Marsha, that is a very nice group picture!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 31, 2021)

1.60 miles for Hershey and I walking. The sun warmed and dried it out a bit for us to have a nice walk. We came across 2 biggie horses and Hershey was a little startled. They were even behind their fence.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 1, 2022)

1 mile walking Rocko and Kriss Kross. 
I have had what I think is a cold, so not much energy. All I could do today! Just had to get out in the sunshine.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 1, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> 1 mile walking Rocko and Kriss Kross.
> I have had what I think is a cold, so not much energy. All I could do today! Just had to get out in the sunshine.


Being in the sunshine is good, especially in the winter. We woke to gray skies and icy conditions; barn latches and gate latches frozen. Slippery steps. The horses thought the frosty weather was great fun!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 1, 2022)

Willow, I hope you feel better. I agree with Marsha, the sunshine will do you good.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 2, 2022)

Now that 2021 is done and dusted, I have ordered our ribbons for everyone who participated in the Walking thread and the Driving thread last year. Since the hours were informally tallied here, I'll go on the honor system and if you walked a good portion of the year and posted your hours let me know and I'll send you one. I should get them in about two weeks and when I do I'll post and then you can message me with the mailing details 
Happy New Year!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 6, 2022)

Just curious, are we going to continue here tracking now that it is 2022??
Or will that be another thread? I enjoyed reading everyone's adventures.


----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2022)

More of my freely joining mini. She just loves it when I'm out n about!
Was herding sheep in most of these pics, I was running up n down all over that mountain & she was right there. She tried to help physically moving the heep and moral support for my exhausted butt. She didn't make it worse, so it's okay. 









These were during checking for storm damage. They came flying down to join me.


----------



## minihorse (Jan 7, 2022)

Nice pics... What a beauty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 8, 2022)

I went for a walk by myself today. When I was coming home, I saw Midnight standing by the fence, calling me. She came all the way from the back pasture when we saw me walking. She even left Dapper Dan. I will be sure to take her along next time.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 8, 2022)

Aww,


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 9, 2022)

1/9/22
1.25 miles for Rocko today.

He is so fluffy! It was beautiful out today and we met some new people that were out enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 12, 2022)

Jan 1
Walked Breezy & Thunder 1 mile

Jan 10 
Walked Stormy 1.75 miles

Jan 10
Walked Thunder . 50 miles


Thank goodness for ”map my walk” app or I’d forget what I have done


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 12, 2022)

Jan 6th 2022
Walked and or jogged Mint .80 mile
Walked Hershey .50 mile


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 13, 2022)

1/12
Hershey and Mint 1 mile


----------



## Kelly (Jan 13, 2022)

Jan 12
walked Thunder 1.15 miles
ground drove & walked Breezy .85 miles


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 13, 2022)

Took Dapper Dan and Midnight on a walk/hike today. Our first stop was checking out the free-roaming goats in the neighbor's yard. I wondered what Midnight thought of them, but she appeared to want to chat. The goats didn't want to get that close. Then I noticed where vehicles had made a path across a pasture on the other side of the mountain, so we turned off and tres

passed across a pasture and a wheat field. It was rather rugged going. We went around the whole mountain and entered our property from the back side. Warmish today, so I was ready to call it quits. Taking both of them is hard work. About an hour.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 13, 2022)

Marsha 
That sounds like a nice walk I wish Hershey, Mint and could have joined you I agree 2 at once can be challenging


----------



## Kelly (Jan 15, 2022)

Jan 14
Ground drove Thunder .50 miles
Walked Breezy .5 miles
Separately


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 15, 2022)

Jan 15th
Walked Mint 2 1/3 miles A cloudy day.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 16, 2022)

1/4 mile with Oatie and it was mighty cold


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 16, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> 1/4 mile with Oatie and it was mighty cold


Where have I been?!!! I only know of Cappy and Peanut. Who is Oatie? (Like the name!)


----------



## Kelly (Jan 16, 2022)

Yeah, who is Oatie? And we NEED pics


----------



## Kelly (Jan 16, 2022)

I got distracted with Oatie and forgot to post my times  that is such a cute name.

Jan 16
Walked Breezy .5 miles
Walked Thunder .5 miles


----------



## Kelly (Jan 17, 2022)

Jan 17
BEAUTIFUL DAY!
Walked Breezy .50 miles
Walked Thunder .50 miles


Here’s a pic of my 3 little boys:
Stormy, Breezy, & Thunder


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 18, 2022)

All looking at you Nice


----------



## Kelly (Jan 18, 2022)

All I said was, “hey boys” and they all looked at me!! Don’t yours do that too?? ….don’t mind the loud tractor that my neighbor started up right behind me, I’m sure that had nothing to do with it


----------



## Abby P (Jan 19, 2022)

About a mile with Rowan today. It was sunny and above 40! He's finally starting to feel that keeping a float in his lead rope is important to him. Which is great for his happiness, and makes my shoulders happy too because they get to stay in their sockets!


----------



## minihorse (Jan 20, 2022)

Awesome cuties.. Nice names.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 21, 2022)

Oatie is my big boy (12.2 hands  ) He's a welsh pony not a mini but I took liberty and logged his walk once in awhile because he and I need to be motivated. I hope that's ok with everyone. Oatie is 24 and my retired show pony. The head shot is last summer and the show picture about 4 years ago. He's quite a pet and is learning agility now since retirement.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 21, 2022)

RIBBON ALERT

 The ribbons arrived! If you walked or drove fairly consistently last year send me a message with your address and I send one out to you


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 21, 2022)

I don‘t feel we walked enough to merit a ribbon, though I’m proud of my minis and their cooperation with all things human.  This group was a wonderful motivator and we walked more than the year before!

I’ve also enjoyed your walks, photos, and adventures! Like now...it’s minus 8 (-8) “feels like” -18, the wind is crazy, the snow is blowing around like a snow globe and here I sit...warm and enjoying your miles and photos! Welcome Oatie! 

Looking forward to more sharing from here when the ice and snow and cold leave!

It is very sweet of you, Cayuse, to take on the job of ribbons - mailing, ordering, etc!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 21, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> RIBBON ALERT
> 
> The ribbons arrived! If you walked or drove fairly consistently last year send me a message with your address and I send one out to you


Thank you so much!!!! ❤


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 21, 2022)

MaryFlora, You're on my list! I've got a ribbon waiting  for you . Message me your address. It's terribly cold here too, not-8 but around 0. 


MaryFlora said:


> I don‘t feel we walked enough to merit a ribbon, though I’m proud of my minis and their cooperation with all things human.  This group was a wonderful motivator and we walked more than the year before!
> 
> I’ve also enjoyed your walks, photos, and adventures! Like now...it’s minus 8 (-8) “feels like” -18, the wind is crazy, the snow is blowing around like a snow globe and here I sit...warm and enjoying your miles and photos! Welcome Oatie!
> 
> ...


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 21, 2022)

Well, thank you so much!  Will take a photo of DD and Tinker with their ribbon when it comes!

We’ll all be beaming. 

Ummmm...how do I message you, please?


----------



## Kelly (Jan 21, 2022)

Hey MaryFlora, you could get into skijoring!  You’re in the perfect climate


----------



## Kelly (Jan 21, 2022)

Oatie is gorgeous!!!!

Jan 12
walked Breezy .40 miles
& 
Thunder .30 miles


----------



## minihorse (Jan 22, 2022)

Oatie is a beauty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 22, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> Oatie is my big boy (12.2 hands  ) He's a welsh pony not a mini but I took liberty and logged his walk once in awhile because he and I need to be motivated. I hope that's ok with everyone. Oatie is 24 and my retired show pony. The head shot is last summer and the show picture about 4 years ago. He's quite a pet and is learning agility now since retirement.


Oh what a pretty boy. He is gorgeous


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 22, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Well, thank you so much!  Will take a photo of DD and Tinker with their ribbon when it comes!
> 
> We’ll all be beaming.
> 
> Ummmm...how do I message you, please?


Hit my name cayuse on the side of one of my posts and that should open up a box you can type a message in if the does not work I'll give you my email address.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 22, 2022)

Jan 22
Stormy & Breezy for 2 miles at Rocky Creek Park in Crowley.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 23, 2022)

Thank you, Cayuse! Sent message.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jan 24, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> RIBBON ALERT
> 
> The ribbons arrived! If you walked or drove fairly consistently last year send me a message with your address and I send one out to you


Do you need my address? I feel like I haven't done much walking with the minis the last few months, so hard with the snow and ice.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 25, 2022)

Jan 25
Ground drove Thunder .45 miles
&
ground drove Breezy .40 miles

what a beautiful sunny day!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 26, 2022)

MerMaeve said:


> Do you need my address? I feel like I haven't done much walking with the minis the last few months, so hard with the snow and ice.


Yes please, I have one waiting for you!


----------



## MerMaeve (Jan 29, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> Yes please, I have one waiting for you!


I will PM you!


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 29, 2022)

Got it MerMaeve! 

   I still need addresses for MajorClem, Mindy, Kelly, Dragon Hill, and Charlottein  If I don't hear from you in a few days I'll send a message in case you miss this one. 
Also, I did not get to mail out the packages I have ready as we had a blizzard today (today was mail day) and I am snowbound! Next week I promise!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 29, 2022)

My neighbor walked Dapper Dan and Midnight with me today. About 30 minutes. That was my limit, as a friend and I cleaned the pen of my sister's big horse today. She had surgery for a kidney stone, so the pen was a mess after a week+snow. But we gotter done. Had to sneak in and do it while my sister wasn't looking as she doesn't like to ask for favors. 
Glad I have little horses to clean up after!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 29, 2022)

I walked Mint and my neighbor walked Hershey to day for 1.5 miles. A 2 for 1 day


----------



## MaryFlora (Jan 30, 2022)

No apologies needed, Cayuse! The weather sounds terrible in your area. Stay safe!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 3, 2022)

Jan 29
Ground drive Thunder .75 miles




Feb 1
Ground drive Breezy in the hood 1.30 miles
Walk Thunder .5 miles


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 5, 2022)

February 5th
2.25 miles for Hershey and Mint. My neighbor walk with us.


----------



## kimbalina (Feb 6, 2022)

3km February 6th 

we walked Apaché down to the primate sanctuary and back with the kids and some of their friends... They took turns riding him and there were many tears for who was having the next turn... 

I need more ponies!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 6, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> 3km February 6th
> 
> we walked Apaché down to the primate sanctuary and back with the kids and some of their friends... They took turns riding him and there were many tears for who was having the next turn...
> 
> I need more ponies!


A primate sanctuary? What is that? Lovely photos.


----------



## kimbalina (Feb 6, 2022)

Banana Cabana is a primate sanctuary in Dural, Sydney that we discovered while walking Apaché and I like taking the kids there! They give a home to any monkeys or apes that require one after being surrendered from private zoos or laboratories... They have huuuuge enclosure for them and you can glimpse them from the road. I think spider monkeys and macaques mostly. They do visits for the public though I think paused for now coz covid...


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 7, 2022)

Ribbons are on their way to everyone except our MajorClem who I still need an address for (so if you see this MC shoot me a message!). They were mailed this afternoon. They are in white plastic mailing envelopes, so if you are in a snowy area and your postal guy is less than accurate, keep your eyes peeled. I would expect them to take a weekish to get to you all


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 7, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> Ribbons are on their way to everyone except our MajorClem who I still need an address for (so if you see this MC shoot me a message!). They were mailed this afternoon. They are in white plastic mailing envelopes, so if you are in a snowy area and your postal guy is less than accurate, keep your eyes peeled. I would expect them to take a weekish to get to you all


Thank you so much!!!!  Will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 7, 2022)

15 minutes walking with Peanut the other day. The footing has been so awful we can't do much :-(


----------



## Kelly (Feb 7, 2022)

Feb 5
walk & ground drive Breezy 1.30 miles

Feb 7
Ground drive Breezy in the hood 1.30 miles
The Great Danes in the hood are bigger than him!


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 8, 2022)

Thank you, Cayuse, very much! The last ribbon we earned was about 10 years ago so this is an unexpected treat.

Will let you know when it arrives!


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 8, 2022)

Thank you so much Cayuse ❤ 
Watching the weather, you have had a cold, cold winter. Stay safe


----------



## Kelly (Feb 8, 2022)

Feb 8
Walk and ground drove Breezy .65 miles


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 8, 2022)

February 8th, 2022
Walked Hershey and Mint separate 1 mile each


----------



## kimbalina (Feb 9, 2022)

Took baby Dusty for a 2km ride on Apaché up to some blackberry brambles. We are just introducing the bit to Apaché now so he wore his bridle with no reins attached and chomped on the bit as we went... slowly getting more used to how it feels. It’s a hot dry day today so we gave Apaché a wash afterwards, which he HATES! he dances around and is generally difficult to wash properly! I do best by filling a big tub with suds and water and submerging his whole tail into it... No photos, sadly.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 10, 2022)

Feb 10
BIG training day for Thunder today!! Walked and ground drove him for probably about half a mile or so.

Dont laugh too hard at my travois… but here he is with it on. It is a broom stick and mop stick handle  the white plastic piping (you can see in the background) was way too big and too heavy for him, so I rigged up this little contraption instead….





He did sooooo good… do you know how tempting it was to put the cart on him… very tempting! So I did and he didn’t really care about that either…



I just placed the cart in the loops, didn’t fully hook him, just in case I needed to get it off fast. I will probably fully hook him up tomorrow. I walked him all around with the cart attached like this and he did great!!


Bit training was probably the hardest for him today. He didn’t understand why he had to have that god awful thing in his mouth. I ground drove him with that mean ole bit and by the time we were finished, he still didn’t like it  I might try a different bit tomorrow or it just might feel extra weird to him because of his monkey mouth. We will figure it out and I know he’ll eventually get use to it.


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 10, 2022)

Could you clarify, “laughing too hard”….…. ? Seriously, Thunder looks wonderful and very at home in his rig! I think you were very ingenious in creating such a gentle set up! 

Would you consider driving Thunder in a bitless bridle type gear? Maybe someone here drives without a bit and can share!


----------



## Abby P (Feb 10, 2022)

I got my ribbon today, thank you so much, Cayuse! It's beautiful and I will take a pic with Rowan wearing it as soon as I have a chance.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 10, 2022)

Our ribbons arrived  Thank you so much Cayuse! Mint wore hers proud I did de- sensitizing training with it.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 10, 2022)

Kelly, I wasn’t laughing I was smiling real big His expression is like “really??” Can he be any cuter So glad he is so easy going with whatever you come up with


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 10, 2022)

Kelley,
He looks like he's getting ready to do some chores! 
But hey, nothing wrong with getting him to earn his keep! Sweep that paddock!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Feb 11, 2022)

Walked Jaci for the first time out of the paddock. I think this is the forth time I've haltered her and ask her to follow me around. I was trying to make it fun because last time she got her hooves trimmed. And it was her first trim standing like a grown horse. She did wonderful. Her other trims were her in my husbands lap.  I'm going say we walked about 1/10th of a mile, but Jaci went further if you count her dancing around and trying to run when my Doberman came running around the corner. She wanted nothing to do with him, so he got put in a long down while I walked her on the gravel in front of the barn and then back to the paddock. I sat and talked with her for a little while before I turned her loose.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 11, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> Walked Jaci for the first time out of the paddock. I think this is the forth time I've haltered her and ask her to follow me around. I was trying to make it fun because last time she got her hooves trimmed. And it was her first trim standing like a grown horse. She did wonderful. Her other trims were her in my husbands lap.  I'm going say we walked about 1/10th of a mile, but Jaci went further if you count her dancing around and trying to run when my Doberman came running around the corner. She wanted nothing to do with him, so he got put in a long down while I walked her on the gravel in front of the barn and then back to the paddock. I sat and talked with her for a little while before I turned her loose.


I good day for her and you


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 11, 2022)

I like the idea of putting the mop and broom in the breeching straps also. He is doing amazingly.
My neighbor and I walked my horses 2 miles yesterday. Gorgeous spring-like day; it was a pleasure to be outdoors.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 11, 2022)

Feb 11
Ground drove Thunder about half a mile fully hitched up to the cart. He did amazing! Didn’t use his bridle or bit, I only used his halter and he liked that so much better.


----------



## kimbalina (Feb 11, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Feb 11
> Ground drove Thunder about half a mile fully hitched up to the cart. He did amazing! Didn’t use his bridle or bit, I only used his halter and he liked that so much better.



It’s so hard. I’ll go see Apaché shortly and was just wondering about putting the bridle on today... I think we will skip a day too...


----------



## kimbalina (Feb 12, 2022)

4.5km. Apaché and I went for a walk to explore some other streets around his area. I just put him in his rope halter and we had fun looking at all the houses and deciding which one we liked best! I thought this one looked really interesting and had this gigantic expanse of flat lawn that just seemed wasted! Seems like a lot of people in this area have huge empty paddocks and oversized lawns... I see wasted fodder and a lot of mowing everywhere!! Get ponies people! or goats!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 12, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> 4.5km. Apaché and I went for a walk to explore some other streets around his area. I just put him in his rope halter and we had fun looking at all the houses and deciding which one we liked best! I thought this one looked really interesting and had this gigantic expanse of flat lawn that just seemed wasted! Seems like a lot of people in this area have huge empty paddocks and oversized lawns... I see wasted fodder and a lot of mowing everywhere!! Get ponies people! or goats!!


It is interesting to see the different kinds of fencing in other areas. Those are lovely properties.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 12, 2022)

Feb 12th
Walked Mint and Hershey 1.75 mile. My neighbor walked with me again. I think she is hooked and will be keeping company on weekend walks


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 12, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> Feb 12th
> Walked Mint and Hershey 1.75 mile. My neighbor walked with me again. I think she is hooked and will be keeping company on weekend walks


Yay! My neighbor walks with me frequently. My horses know the word "Shirley" "Shirley is coming!" "Here comes Shirley!"


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 12, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Yay! My neighbor walks with me frequently. My horses know the word "Shirley" "Shirley is coming!" "Here comes Shirley!"


It is nice to have company on the walks now and then.


----------



## Abby P (Feb 13, 2022)

About 3/4 mile with Rowan today. It was snowing and breezy after a 60+ degree day yesterday and he hadn't been out of his paddock in three weeks so I think he spent more time with his feet in the air than on the ground but he seemed happy to be out. And mostly managed to direct his energy in directions other than mine.


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 13, 2022)

I can see that….Capriole! Piaffe! Airs above the ground!


----------



## Abby P (Feb 13, 2022)

He has potential, really, if only I could channel it! Flying pony...


----------



## MBENES (Feb 14, 2022)

Abby P said:


> About 3/4 mile with Rowan today. It was snowing and breezy after a 60+ degree day yesterday and he hadn't been out of his paddock in three weeks so I think he spent more time with his feet in the air than on the ground but he seemed happy to be out. And mostly managed to direct his energy in directions other than mine.


I can so relate to your experience. Consuelo was let loose out of her paddock today to run free, and much to my delight, she chose to race around, kicking up her heels, then return at a gallop to my side. She stayed with me the whole time for a 3/4 mile walk around the fields and through the woods, and returned to the barn with me. No lead rope. I rewarded her with hay pellets and much praise. She has learned to put her chin on my chest and reach up to give a sweet kiss. She has also learned to spin in either direction, back, bow, and paw on command. I know she will not be such a good companion when the pasture isn't covered with 8 inches of snow, but I am enjoying every minute of it now.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 14, 2022)

1/3 mile for Peanut on Saturday. It was about 58, today is 20 with a terrible wind chill. Bitter!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 15, 2022)

Feb 15
Hubby took me on a moon walk for .50 miles in our orchard…. Oh wait!… Does that count  JK LOL LOL


----------



## MBENES (Feb 16, 2022)

I've been walking on our 14 acre farm paths with dog and pony every chance I get. We cover about 3/4 mile. Sometimes Consuelo walks right behind me, making me wish for a rear view mirror to see what she is up to, other times, she races ahead, kicking up her heels. But since I have no competition in the way of lush grass now, she always circles back to me and offers a nose to kiss, in exchange for a little hay pellet. This is the same pony who was uncatchable last year.


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 16, 2022)

Oh how precious is she??


----------



## Kelly (Feb 17, 2022)

Sooooo precious!!!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 20, 2022)

Cayuse, the beautiful ribbon for walking/hiking arrived safe and sound! 

When sorting the mail, I said, “It’s here!”, to which hubby immediately said, “The ribbon?”. This leads me to think I may have mentioned it more than once the past few weeks! 

Thank you for all of the work and care you put into this project!


----------



## MerMaeve (Feb 20, 2022)

Yes, thank you @Cayuse for the beautiful ribbons! I got mine last week....This week? This past week?


----------



## kimbalina (Feb 20, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Feb 15
> Hubby took me on a moon walk for .50 miles in our orchard…. Oh wait!… Does that count  JK LOL LOL


Sounds very romantic... we should start a husband tracker thread... although I’m wondering if you went walking by moonlight or if you have lots of craters in your orchard (and probably therefore chickens)!


----------



## Kelly (Feb 20, 2022)

It was very romantic, hubby in one hand and a glass of wine in the other


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 20, 2022)

1/2 mile walk with Rocko yesterday. Just wanted to spend a little time together with no work. The neighbor's cows 
were very excited to see him but he couldn't have cared less. He is soooo furry!!!!


----------



## kimbalina (Feb 20, 2022)

We did 3km on Saturday... just on the lead... We have to walk on quite a busy road with narrow verges to get anywhere and Apaché always impresses me that he takes it in his stride and not much ruffles him. He DOESN’T like it when I try to get him to carry my raincoat on his back! Very urgent upset little bucks and then he treads on it! 

I’ve been trying some freestyling in the paddock after you guys mentioned it when i go to get Apaché and I think we are both really enjoying the play... just running and stopping together at liberty... going around the paddock exploring the less traveled corners of it.


----------



## Wvfarm (Feb 21, 2022)

My daughter and I took our minis out for a hike a week or two ago, forgot to post. We went 2 miles, some of it was busting through snow and breaking paths. 4° in Northern Michigan


----------



## HersheyMint (Feb 21, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> 1/2 mile walk with Rocko yesterday. Just wanted to spend a little time together with no work. The neighbor's cows View attachment 46163
> were very excited to see him but he couldn't have cared less. He is soooo furry!!!!


The cows...."the grass does look greener on the other side." 
Sounds like a very nice walk.


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 22, 2022)

1 mile with DD Sunday. Our first walk for 2022 and look forward to more…in a week or so.

It was sunny and nearly 35 with plenty of areas free of ice on the gravel road. Then it began to snow Sunday night and today it is still snowing. I think we are closing in on about 14” on top of what we had on the ground.

The gravel road has disappeared!


----------



## hganser (Feb 23, 2022)

This sounds so fun! I hope you all do it again this spring, so I can participate!


----------



## MaryFlora (Feb 23, 2022)

It is continuous, hganser, so you can join the thread with the walk you all took recently, if you’d like, and just add on whenever you can! Or start anytime that works for you.

In my case it may take a week or more before I can add another bit. Sometimes I add 1/4 mile, sometimes around 2 miles. Sometimes I walked a few days in a row and sometimes there was a gap between my walks. 

It is very individual and fun to do!


----------



## MerMaeve (Mar 2, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> Sounds very romantic... we should start a husband tracker thread... although I’m wondering if you went walking by moonlight or if you have lots of craters in your orchard (and probably therefore chickens)!


I was thinking they were moonwalking like Michael Jackson!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 4, 2022)

4 miles today with Dapper Dan and Midnight. Jackie and Munchkin went also. We went to the elevator to weigh. Dapper Dan was down to 220, which is sort of cause for concern for me. That is 40 less than last time. Midnight was 280; she goes back and forth between 260-280. Little cool and breezy but we had a nice walk.


----------



## MerMaeve (Mar 7, 2022)

March 4th
1/2mi for Squirt, Stormy, and Magic. 

March 5th
1/2mi for Squirt, Stormy, and Magic. 

We had beautiful weather this weekend, but now we are back to snow.


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 12, 2022)

Mar 12th
A beautiful day today finally! No wind.
2.5 miles for Hershey and Mint. A neighbor walked Hershey. Heading back home, Hershey decides to roll Anyone else that happen?


----------



## Kelly (Mar 13, 2022)

Yes HM! When I first got Shadow we would be walking and then all of a sudden he was rolling! All I could think was… that ain’t good for a future driving pony!  So then after that I MADE SURE he NEVER rolled while walking again… and he didn’t….wanted to… but I made sure he didn’t.  He was about a year old at that time.


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 14, 2022)

Apaché is also a roller! At least twice while he was saddled up and with a toddler onboard . Luckily they managed to jump off before getting smooshed!! There was a spot behind the swings at the playground that he ALWAYS rolled in. It was the little dip where mums stood to push the swing. Loved it. I definitely learnt to read his I’m about to roll signals! so I can either stop him or find somewhere appropriate and take his saddle off to give him the opportunity.

We finally went out for a ride today after INSANE amounts of rain... just bonkers buckets all day almost everyday. 

Back to the monkey refuge around the corner. 3km. 

Poor Apaché has some rain scalding.  The tb mare he shares his paddock with is RIDDLED with it. We gave him a bit of a wash with some medicated shampoo and I put some nappy cream on! Poor baby! Can’t wait til we move to our new house and get some proper shelter built.


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 14, 2022)

Thanks for the responds. I was thinking I had a crazy horse


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 14, 2022)

You can feel the horse thinking about rolling. A quick cue with the whip usually discourages it. 
When I was a kid I had a big appaloosa who would lay down while I was riding. Usually I was bareback but he would do it under saddle also. I was just a little barefoot kid; not much I could do about it. One day he did it with a cowboy riding him; the guy thought Dusty was having a heart attack. When he found out it was a ploy, that was the last time Dusty ever laid down with me or anyone.
The nice thing about it for me, if I were bareback, is I could climb back aboard while he was getting up. I still have hairs from his tail; he was a special boy.


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 14, 2022)

Such amazing imagery you have conjured for me of this tough beautiful girl and her cheeky apaloosa. How much I wish I could see you climbing on as he was getting up!! Awesome!


----------



## MerMaeve (Mar 16, 2022)

March 16th
.1 mi for Stormy, .3 for Magic, and .35 for Squirt. Mom took them out, while I lunged.


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 16, 2022)

1/4 of a mile with DD. ☺

Almost 45 degrees with geese flying over, two swans, and one falcon. I LOVE Spring!

Your Appaloosa sounds like he was a character, Marsha. Such a beautiful breed. I have a few tail hairs from my first horse, Smokey. A little black Quarter horse that was all heart.


----------



## Abby P (Mar 20, 2022)

Whew, finally back out there! About 3 miles with Rowan today. It was muddy but beautiful out and considering he hasn't been out in a looooooong time, he did great.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 21, 2022)

3/4 mile this week for Peanut and 1/4 mile for Oatie. Finally the ice is gone and the mud is manageable. It was almost 70 on Saturday but back in the 40's now.


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 26, 2022)

1/2 mile for Tinker and DD. The snow is largely gone now and we had plenty of sun but chilly with a cold wind. It felt good, however, to just go for a walk in shoes and a heavy jacket.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 26, 2022)

1/3 mile for Cappy.


----------



## kimbalina (Mar 28, 2022)

We’ve not been doing very much still. Too wet, too slippery! But managed to get the kids on for a little walk up the road with Apaché. 

1km 

Dear Dusty fell over just as Bear mounted Apaché which was so disappointing and frustrating! Carrying a crying baby and leading a 5 year old on a mini horse (who is feeling a bit green after all this rain) doesn’t feature on anyone’s list of favourite things to do. I actually hate it! Poor baby Dusty! and poor everyone else!!


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 29, 2022)

1/4 mile with DD and Madelaine. Chilly still but sunny out. 

We met our neighbor who was walking her two German Shepherds. The dogs are very well behaved, they were curious but respectful. We have three dogs, two elderlies and a young dog so the ponies are accustomed to them.

They treat all dogs alike…with a lofty disdain.


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 30, 2022)

3/29/22
Worked and walked 1 mile with Mint 40 min


----------



## MaryFlora (Mar 30, 2022)

A hard walk for you all kimbalina! You have a fascinating area to walk in too. I hope your next walk is lovely!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 30, 2022)

March 29 
walked Thunder .5 miles

March 30
walked Thunder .5 miles


----------



## Kelly (Mar 31, 2022)

Last day O March:
walked Thunder .50 miles


----------



## Amyln29 (Apr 1, 2022)

I cannot wait to take mine on hikes! Right now we are walking outside the pasture but staying in the yard. Since they won’t be a year until June and July I’ve been worried about taking them on a trail. This is the first time I’ve had horses that I’ve had to train so it’s all new to me. Do you guys suggest desensitizing extensively before we venture out or handle situations as they arise on the trails?


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 1, 2022)

Hi Amyln29!  There are many ways to work with your minis and what you are doing sounds like a solid start. Leading them in the yard, up and down the driveway, and leading them around the pasture are all good ways to get acquainted with each other and basic commands: halt, walk, circle left/right, make a figure 8, take a step backwards.

I have also used the time to get them acquainted with a blanket or raincoat gently laid across their back, not tied on, just laid on. When the mini was comfortable we would take a step or two and if it slithered off that was another little experience.

Also walking over a branch, hula hoop, hose, through puddles, open and close the mailbox, were helpful for me/us.

Do you have a trail within walking distance of your home? If so, whenever you feel ready, if possible, bring a friend and go for a short walk! 

Be safe and have fun! Also walking in your own backyard ‘counts’! Maybe send in your laps or circuits or minutes!


----------



## Amyln29 (Apr 1, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Hi Amyln29!  There are many ways to work with your minis and what you are doing sounds like a solid start. Leading them in the yard, up and down the driveway, and leading them around the pasture are all good ways to get acquainted with each other and basic commands: halt, walk, circle left/right, make a figure 8, take a step backwards.
> 
> I have also used the time to get them acquainted with a blanket or raincoat gently laid across their back, not tied on, just laid on. When the mini was comfortable we would take a step or two and if it slithered off that was another little experience.
> 
> ...



Thank you!! This is very helpful!! I will definitely work on all the above! We have walked through puddles and I have a wet weather creek in the backyard so we also practiced crossing that! Unfortunately I do not have a trail within walking distance so I would have to transport them to a trail but it’s very close! We have also been working on loading and unloading with the trailer. Thank you for all this advice! I’m so glad I found this forum! Everyone has been so helpful and I love reading everyone’s adventures!!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 4, 2022)

30 minutes with Cappy, about 1/2 mile I would guess.


----------



## Abby P (Apr 4, 2022)

Amyln29, just to add to what MaryFlora says, I think you can go on the trail anytime as long as they lead well. If they lead reliably and give to the halter pressure and basically put their feet where you ask them to, then you have all the tools you need to handle any situations that arise on the trail (scary things or whatever). I would definitely, though, suggest having a person per pony at least the first few times since at least with my pony, there have been times where he needed 100% of my attention and both my hands! However, that was me taking him out all alone, so having two that can be a comfort to each other is probably easier and they are probably less likely to really get bothered by things out there.


----------



## Amyln29 (Apr 5, 2022)

Abby P said:


> Amyln29, just to add to what MaryFlora says, I think you can go on the trail anytime as long as they lead well. If they lead reliably and give to the halter pressure and basically put their feet where you ask them to, then you have all the tools you need to handle any situations that arise on the trail (scary things or whatever). I would definitely, though, suggest having a person per pony at least the first few times since at least with my pony, there have been times where he needed 100% of my attention and both my hands! However, that was me taking him out all alone, so having two that can be a comfort to each other is probably easier and they are probably less likely to really get bothered by things out there.



thank you! I will definitely need to bring someone with me  Even walking around the yard I’m surprised at what makes them slightly skittish!  thank you for the advice!


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 9, 2022)

1/4 mile with Cappy. We are having lots of wet weather :-(


----------



## Abby P (Apr 10, 2022)

About 2 miles with Rowan today. Worked (with some good success!) on not grabbing for grass - we have to traverse large hay fields and an airstrip between trails and my goal for this year is that when he's not in the bridle, we don't have constant grabbing for grass (he's very good while in the bridle for the most part). It gets challenging when the hay gets up to his chin in height but we'll do what we can.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 10, 2022)

1/4 mile for Oatie.


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 10, 2022)

April 9: 2 miles DD and Tinker
April 10: 1 mile DD

Two beautiful days after a wet and chilly week. I guess more wet and chilly coming up later this week.


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 12, 2022)

Walked DD down our road to the stop sign at the county road. We stopped to admire the scenery and …..look what we found.  Didn’t Kelly mention this beverage in a thread several months ago??  All I could picture was a group of you South Western folk having a party at the end of the road! A small party!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 13, 2022)

Abby P said:


> About 2 miles with Rowan today. Worked (with some good success!) on not grabbing for grass - we have to traverse large hay fields and an airstrip between trails and my goal for this year is that when he's not in the bridle, we don't have constant grabbing for grass (he's very good while in the bridle for the most part). It gets challenging when the hay gets up to his chin in height but we'll do what we can.


You had me laughing at "when the hay gets up to his chin.." It's like holding a cookie at arms length in front of me, but Rowan would be so much cuter!


----------



## Abby P (Apr 13, 2022)

It is really hard to correct him when all he has to do is stretch his lips out to get a bite. For one thing it's ridiculously cute and for another thing if he doesn't even have to move his head to reach the grass, what do I expect him to do, go around with his nose in the air? Trotting helps, then he just goes along with his lips stretched out and about every 12th try he manages to snag a seed head. 

Kind of reminds me though when I tried a brief experiment with my Arab of making a deal with him that he could grab grass on the trail provided he continued moving along at the pace I had asked for. About the time I was hurtling along at an extended trot with an effectively headless horse under me, I discontinued that trial!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 13, 2022)

I've been known to learn the hard way too


----------



## kimbalina (Apr 14, 2022)

I’m undecided on the graze while you go kinda thing... I know it’s good for horses’ digestion... but does nothing to encourage respect or consideration for the non horse people in the relationship . ie me. But grazing as a herd, ie me leading him to green pastures for some pick and expecting nothing in return is also always a really bonding experience for us too.


----------



## Edelweiss (Apr 14, 2022)

When I am training my horses in groundwork, obstacle, hunter/jumper, etc. we are in a grassy pasture, and in the summer the seed heads can get quite tall. My horses know not to snatch, even at the trees or anything close to their nose, until I give them permission. I do that by petting them. Then they know work is over and I let them graze on the lead for awhile.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 14, 2022)

Yep, I do the same. My horses are not allowed to snatch at the grass until I give them their cue, which is me pointing at the grass. 


When I was riding I would scratch withers to let my horse know he could have some grass. Some people I rode with would whistle when they wanted their horse to pee


----------



## kimbalina (Apr 15, 2022)

I think I should start incorporating a ‘you can graze’ signal into our lexicon... We just moved Apaché to the paddock/back yard. He is so fat right now! Damn all this rain making the grass grow like crazy! No more grass my cute little fat burger!


----------



## Marn4 (Apr 15, 2022)

Ok I just found this thread but would love to join I need to start tracking today, just downloaded the strava app so will be trying that out.. Love these threads! Nice job everyone


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 15, 2022)

Welcome Marn4!

1/4 mile for Peanut and for Oatie.


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 15, 2022)

Welcome Marn4! Please do join!  As you can tell it is highly individual with no formal rules, just be safe and have fun!

I love this activity, the interaction with others, and the motivation to get out and walk! Last year I know we walked more than previous summers because of this thread, and this year started walking sooner. Our weather the past couple of weeks, however, has been wet, windy, snowy, and cold. The high today is 27 with a stiff wind and a feels like of 14….phooey! 

Added bonus- a place to whine!


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 16, 2022)

April 16: What a difference a day makes! Sunny, blue skies, chilly but good walking weather.

Tinker and Maddie: 1/2 mile over frozen prairie and one tiny little gully stream.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 17, 2022)

1/3 mile for Peanut, cold and windy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2022)

Two miles with neighbor. She led Midnight and I had Dapper Dan. Wind moderated a little so we went for it. Checked out the new utility poles going up nearby and progress of gardens. Averted our eyes from the drought-stricken wheat. Insurance will not total the crop if it can make 10 bushels per acre--which does not cover the cost of production.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 24, 2022)

Between fertilizer costs and weather it's going to be a rough year for farmers I think. 10 bushels an acre seems like nothing to me but I have never farmed, what does an acre usually yield?


Marsha Cassada said:


> Two miles with neighbor. She led Midnight and I had Dapper Dan. Wind moderated a little so we went for it. Checked out the new utility poles going up nearby and progress of gardens. Averted our eyes from the drought-stricken wheat. Insurance will not total the crop if it can make 10 bushels per acre--which does not cover the cost of production.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 24, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> Between fertilizer costs and weather it's going to be a rough year for farmers I think. 10 bushels an acre seems like nothing to me but I have never farmed, what does an acre usually yield?


A super harvest would be 50-60 bushels for wheat. Just bare profit would be 25. Some farmers here have already plowed it up. Our ponds are all dry.


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 24, 2022)

April 24: This past week has been a wet one but grabbed 1/4 mile with Tinker today between the rain showers.

I hate writing that knowing how many places are hurting for any moisture and wish it were possible to push it where needed most.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 25, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> April 24: This past week has been a wet one but grabbed 1/4 mile with Tinker today between the rain showers.
> 
> I hate writing that knowing how many places are hurting for any moisture and wish it were possible to push it where needed most.


Lovely to think of you and Tinker on a brisk walk between April showers.


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 25, 2022)

Thank you, Marsha!  

April 25: 1/2 mile walk with DD and Tinker together.

They did great on this gray and cold day. It is 30 degrees with stiff NW wind making the “feels like” 20 degrees.  Tomorrow will be colder.


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 27, 2022)

April 27: Tinker and DD. 1/2 mile together.

Sunny and blue skies but still chilly at 38 degrees. The sandhill cranes were calling and “yodeling” like crazy, great to hear.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 27, 2022)

4/27
30" with Mint


----------



## Kelly (Apr 28, 2022)

Go HM! Congrats on your 30 inch walk with Mint


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 28, 2022)

That’s ok, HersheyMint, sometimes 30” is exactly like a mile!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 28, 2022)

Kelly and MF,
Thanks for the laughs. It was one of those days. Hard to get 30 inches in


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 28, 2022)

You must have been using a paper map, HersheyMint! How many inches make a mile on the map's legend? Since you're from Southern CA, are you now close to me in NC? If so, feel free to swing by for a visit.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 29, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> You must have been using a paper map, HersheyMint! How many inches make a mile on the map's legend? Since you're from Southern CA, are you now close to me in NC? If so, feel free to swing by for a visit.


I would love to stop by and see you. Keep the barn door open for me


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 30, 2022)

April 29: Tinker, one husband, one old German Shepard, one Border Collie, 2/3 mile


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 1, 2022)

Two miles with both Dapper Dan and Midnight. It's a challenge taking both, but hey! we all needed the exercise. Trying to keep those two in the Jenny Craig lot all day, but it's tough.

Since we are out for exercise and not exactly a training time, what are your thoughts about asking the ponies to keep pace with me, instead of me trying to pace myself to them?


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 1, 2022)

Except for Jaci, I ask mine to walk with me at my pace. If given a choice, mine would follow behind me and be slower than I like, even if there is no grass.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 3, 2022)

May 3: Tinker and DD. 1 mile

Marsha, I ask them to walk at my pace or close to it when we are out hiking around. When ground driving DD, however, she has a strong working walk and then I keep up with her!


----------



## HersheyMint (May 3, 2022)

5/3 
30 minutes working Hershey around our lot


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 4, 2022)

5/4 Jaci 1/10th of mile


----------



## MaryFlora (May 4, 2022)

May 4: Tinker: 1 mile


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 5, 2022)

I walked Midnight today. Only about a mile but we worked on Stand, too. Interestingly, on the way home she spooked at something imaginary. When we got to the driveway, my husband was chain sawing up a large limb that fell in the storm last night. Midnight did not mind at all standing close to the chain saw at work. The tractor was also parked there. One just never knows what will bother them.


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 6, 2022)

Midnight wants you to know it's like reading a scary book and then seeing the movie. Her imagination conjures much scarier things than real life.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 10, 2022)

DD and Tinker together: 1 mile

Did you know that in MN if you keep your hands on the handles of your ATV, you can turn your head like an owl and watch the ponies until you drive out of sight, or off the trail, whichever comes first?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 11, 2022)

And if one chooses answer B-drive off the trail, does one escape major injury, suffer the shame of explaining where cuts and bruises came from, and then enjoy some quiet recuperation time with something warm and soothing???


----------



## Capriole (May 11, 2022)

YAY!!! I was actually able to take Prince out for a short walk without Farah (older Arabian mare) totally losing it! 
She called after him a few times at the gate then ran back to Kazoo (mini mule)....normally I can hear her running back and forth and calling for him. When we got back she was standing next to Kazoo, I did hear her call him once when I was opening the gate...I think she knew he was back.
Probably wasn't the best day to try it since it's pretty windy so he was a bit on edge...but, I wanted to start getting him and everyone used to him being taken out as soon as possible....especially since he and Kazoo seem to be getting attached already. 
For the first time he exhibited a bit of buddy sour behavior, not too bad...just looking back and a little whinny, but, something he's never done before. 
We didn't go too far, I was planning on 1/2 mile, but with the wind, traffic, dogs, flapping flags, I decided not to press my luck. So we did between 1/4 and 1/2 mile....he was actually pretty good considering the wind and how long it's been since he has been out. We worked on voice commands and he did really well, especially with "whoa" (which is the most important one ).


----------



## MaryFlora (May 11, 2022)

You and your herd did great Capriole! A walk always sounds so simple but then nature, neighbors, and flotsam and jetsum show up to make things interesting. 

Kazoo must be starting to feel at home. He looks so alert and I bet he learns quickly!

Silver City, love your question!  It was, thankfully a small bush, and he was able to straighten up and continue on, thank heavens!  I wonder if he had a beer later with his buds and talked about the crazy huge horses that came out of nowhere?


----------



## Capriole (May 14, 2022)

Actually made it to 1/2 mile today.
He got a little more exercise since he didn't want to be caught at first...every bit helps


----------



## Abby P (May 15, 2022)

About 3 miles with Rowan today, I ground drove him in the bridle and he was foot perfect! Lots of trotting and hills.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 16, 2022)

Terrific Abby! Are you two building up to a certain number of miles as an ultimate goal?

I am ground driving DD and hope to build up to three miles by September, and our area is pretty flat!


----------



## Abby P (May 16, 2022)

Not really, that's just about as far as we can go on the trails we have and I'm trying to keep us both slim. Also, I have to cram it all in when I have the chance, my work schedule and the rest of life doesn't allow me a lot of horsey time right now. 

You'll get there by September! It doesn't take too long to build up especially if you can get out there a few times a week. I don't run, just for the sake of it, as a rule, but I was surprised to find how far I could actually jog without keeling over after doing a lot of brisk walking for many months.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 17, 2022)

Thanks Abby! Three miles down the Soo Line Trail take us to the edge of town, when we make it will post a picture!


----------



## Cayuse (May 17, 2022)

1/2 mile(at least, more likely a mile, we went to a show and did a lot of walking but it was walk a little, wait a lot  so hard to guess) for Peanut and 1/4 mile for Oatie.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 17, 2022)

May 17: Tinker 1/2 mile


----------



## Amyln29 (May 17, 2022)

Did a half mile today and visited our neighbor down the street…I love that smile on his face!


----------



## MaryFlora (May 18, 2022)

So sweet and a beautiful smile for sure.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 23, 2022)

Amyln29 said:


> Did a half mile today and visited our neighbor down the street…I love that smile on his face! ❤


What a great, inspiring photo!


----------



## HersheyMint (May 23, 2022)

30 Minutes working both Hershey and Mint


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 27, 2022)

Epic walk yesterday! My husband does not like going for walks. Last evening was so gorgeous that we had to take advantage. He agreed to walk with me with the horses! I expected to lead both horses, as he is not a horse-guy. * He offered to lead a horse!* Of course, I gave him Midnight as she is so easy. We walked 1/4 mile to neighbor and chatted in the driveway. He kept saying, "she heels just like a dog!" As we were chatting, she wanted to get close to two full-size mares in their paddock. She went all mareish (if you know what I mean)--it was the first time I had ever seen her do such a thing. Luckily the neighbor was the horse owner; we were both mystified why Midnight did that. 
Anyway, lovely walk and we enjoyed the evening outdoors. And I will mark the event on the calendar--his first walk with a horse.


----------



## MaryFlora (May 27, 2022)

May 26: Tinker and DD together around field and pond,


----------



## MaryFlora (May 27, 2022)

How lovely Marsha! Epic indeed!


----------



## MaryFlora (May 29, 2022)

Edit to May 26: Tinker and DD around field and pond time 35 minutes.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 2, 2022)

My sister came out and we were going to drive, but it's overcast and a few sprinkles so we were afraid to take the chance. I had asked her to come out because I need to drive Midnight but she is so sassy lately I was uncomfortable taking her by myself. So we ended up putting them on the golf cart. At the mile, she suggested walking back with Dapper Dan so I could take Midnight farther, since Midnight was still feeling sassy. So my sister and Dapper Dan headed for home and I took Midnight at a fast trot for another mile. We caught up with the walkers and headed for home. 
Some sprinkles on us; we might have made the drive but I didn't want to get my cart wet.
Midnight has no meanness; she just has little tantrums. My sister and I talked about why we don't do the things we used to do. We blame it on age.
Yesterday I made both horses go through their ground routines. Midnight had to do her little squeally noises but she loves working. Her favorite is the teeter totter. She gets on it by herself to play. Now I have her rocking on it. Dapper Dan does not like the teeter. Only a treat will persuade him to do it. Midnight is bowing more nicely now. I wish I were motivated to work with them every day. They love doing it; Midnight is a natural show off and would really benefit from play training.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 5, 2022)

June 4th 15 minutes with Hershey
June 5th 15 minutes with Mint


----------



## Kelly (Jun 7, 2022)

I would love to see a video of Midnight rocking on the teeter totter! I bet that is really cute 

Ive been ground driving Breezy a whole bunch lately but I haven’t been good at keeping track. I wear skirts all summer long and have no where to keep my phone while I’m ground driving him, no pockets and it’s too hot to wear the Fanny pack


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 7, 2022)

Kelly said:


> I would love to see a video of Midnight rocking on the teeter totter! I bet that is really cute
> 
> Ive been ground driving Breezy a whole bunch lately but I haven’t been good at keeping track. I wear skirts all summer long and have no where to keep my phone while I’m ground driving him, no pockets and it’s too hot to wear the Fanny pack


Some of my skirts have no pockets either. grrr. Ought to be a law against making a garment that doesn't have pockets! I made a bag to hang around my neck to carry my phone. It could be a cross body.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 9, 2022)

June 8th
20 minutes exercising both on the lot.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 12, 2022)

2 miles with Midnight this morning. On the way out she needed some cueing to stay up with me. On the way back, I used the whip like a windshield wiper in front of her to keep her focused beside me. She did get startled one time when a small armadillo came out of the grass and onto the road by us. We watched it for a few minutes until it went back into the tall grass. Also saw a bull snake in the road. 
Pretty hot and humid weather coming up this week so I'm glad we went early.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 12, 2022)

Lots of walking with Peanut, not sure how much but at least a couple of hours this week. We went to a show yesterday and I can't keep track of that! I do know we kept moving!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 12, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> Lots of walking with Peanut, not sure how much but at least a couple of hours this week. We went to a show yesterday and I can't keep track of that! I do know we kept moving!


 I'd like to hear more about the show. Big horses also?


----------



## MaryFlora (Jun 12, 2022)

June 12: Tinker 2 miles


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 12, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I'd like to hear more about the show. Big horses also?


Oh boy! Yes big horses! Peanut was the smallest one there. He gets so flustered when the big ones get up behind him and he can't see them. He gets all balled up with energy and will "Spanish walk." I have to constantly keep an eye on the other entries near the in-gate and other congested areas so he doesn't get crowded. I suppose when you're that little among the big ones it's understandable. He wasn't on his best behavior yesterday  but we had so much fun and he won a couple of ribbons which made me proud of him.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jun 12, 2022)

You two look wonderful together and Peanut is a darling, very pretty.

Love the black trim on your hat and the turquoise pendant. Very snazzy!

Hope you showed off those ribbons to anyone and everyone you could! There is a time to be humble and modest and then there is a time to be … not!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 12, 2022)

@Cayuse Awww Peanut! ❤ in the land of Giants! He is so cute and I love your hat.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 13, 2022)

You both look very professional.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jun 13, 2022)

June 13: DD. 1 mile


----------



## Capriole (Jun 13, 2022)

Just walked and trotted Prince around the yard today.....maybe 1/4 mile. He was very responsive ...even trotting ( sometimes he's a little reluctant to trot...it's getting hotter every day so I don't blame him)
I don't remember the exact dates, but the previous week or so we squeezed in 2 1/2 mile walks, 1 1/4 mile ( was supposed to be 1/2 mile , but I got a call and had to go back ) and another walk around the yard because the tree trimmers were blocking the way so we couldn't get out.


----------



## Capriole (Jun 16, 2022)

Walked, trotted (a little  ) about 3/4 of a mile today.

(Resting in the shade for a few minutes)


----------



## MaryFlora (Jun 17, 2022)

What a pretty face and I love the blue eye!


----------



## Edelweiss (Jun 17, 2022)

Capriole said:


> Walked, trotted (a little  ) about 3/4 of a mile today.
> 
> (Resting in the shade for a few minutes)
> View attachment 47636


Beautiful picture and I love the halter! Where did you find it?


----------



## Capriole (Jun 19, 2022)

Thank you ! 

The halter is beta biothane from Two Horse Tack.





__





Shop Affordable & High-Quality Horse Tack Online - TwoHorseTack


Two Horse Tack is the one-stop solution for all your needs. We provide custom made quality halters, bridles, breast collars, harnesses for all horse breeds. Get Free Economy shipping for orders over $150. Shop now!




www.twohorsetack.com


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 19, 2022)

6/19
Hershey and I did 1 mile in 20 minutes. He trotted most of the way, so I got my cardio in


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 19, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> 6/19
> Hershey and I did 1 mile in 20 minutes. He trotted most of the way, so I got my cardio in


Sometimes we're out for fun and sometimes is all about the cardio!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 21, 2022)

6/21
One mile for Mint and I. A nice walk until a dog spooked her. She bumped into me, I fell down, which scared her even more. She was looking at me like what are you doing? You've never done that before. I want to run! Once I was up she was ok. We were over 1/4 mile from home. So glad I was able to hold on. She settled in and finished our walk like nothing happened. Me, my heart was still racing


----------



## MaryFlora (Jun 21, 2022)

Getting knocked over by a scared horse/pony is never any fun! Great work keeping Mint and you together!

Hope you are ok!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 21, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> 6/21
> One mile for Mint and I. A nice walk until a dog spooked her. She bumped into me, I fell down, which scared her even more.




HAHA! Shadow knocked me on my hiney one time when he saw his first bike LOL LOL  Who else has been knocked off their feet?

Good for you for continuing on! Take her for another walk tomorrow and go looking for that dog or any dog for that matter


----------



## minihorse (Jun 22, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> 6/21
> One mile for Mint and I. A nice walk until a dog spooked her. She bumped into me, I fell down, which scared her even more. She was looking at me like what are you doing? You've never done that before. I want to run! Once I was up she was ok. We were over 1/4 mile from home. So glad I was able to hold on. She settled in and finished our walk like nothing happened. Me, my heart was still racing


Good she's mini. Seriously, are you okay?


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 22, 2022)

Yes, I'm ok Thanks for asking. Before I took her out I was working on some desensitizing. Now I'm thinking I should add me sitting on the ground when I do it.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 22, 2022)

25 minutes for Peanut.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 23, 2022)

6/22
Mint 20 minutes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 24, 2022)

1.2 miles with Midnight. We were on the cardio walk, though we did practice "stand" a few times. I need her to stand while I get litter out of the ditch. Our walks are also "litter runs". A very rude guy drove by us, gunning the engine as he passed. But Midnight was okay.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 3, 2022)

About 20 minutes with Peanut today. 15 for Friday.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 3, 2022)

July 3rd
2.3 miles 1 hour for Mint and I My neighbor walked Hershey We left a little after 8:00 this morning and thought we might beat the heat, we were wrong


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 3, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> July 3rd
> 2.3 miles 1 hour for Mint and I My neighbor walked Hershey We left a little after 8:00 this morning and thought we might beat the heat, we were wrong


I know what you mean! Just have to make up our minds to get hot and sweaty--uh, I mean glowy.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 4, 2022)

About a mile with Rowan today, would have gone further but we were mobbed with deerflies. He was very good though, it was so nice to be out looking at that cute bum in front of me again, it's been weeks since I've had time to get him out. He seemed happy to be going and I'm starting to see little glimpses of the fancy driving pony he could be if I could get my act together.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 4, 2022)

About a mile with Dapper Dan, just he can get some exercise. We went down the road to spy out if new neighbors had moved in. Zip. But we had a nice walk. DD likes to put his mouth/teeth on my hand when we are walking. Today I kept the handle of the whip lose in my hand and popped him before he could do it. Only took twice. But the lesson doen't carry over til the next walk!


----------



## Amyln29 (Jul 4, 2022)

Walked 20 minutes with Dakota and Dallas. My daughter wanted to dress them up! Happy 4th!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 4, 2022)

Amyln29 said:


> Walked 20 minutes with Dakota and Dallas. My daughter wanted to dress them up! Happy 4th!


I love the pics Happy 4th


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy Independence Day everyone! Hope your animals are faring the fireworks okay.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 5, 2022)

.4 miles for Squirt, Stormy and Magic. Very humid and still, and a bit buggy.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 9, 2022)

.6miles for Squirt, Magic and Stormy. Impromptu family photos afterwards… couldn’t get all three in the barn doorway at once. 
Squirt (blondie), Stormy (bay roan), and Magic (black)


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 9, 2022)

Jaci 1/10th of a mile. She got excited about the big horses. Flagged her tail and danced a little. Didn't try to run or anything.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 10, 2022)

1.5 hours for Peanut this week. Yesterday we went to a show and walked quite a bit. It was a beautiful day, the kind that is so perfect the temp doesn't register with you because it's "just right".


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 13, 2022)

1.25 miles for Hersey and I. 50 minutes
I introduced him to clippers this morning. A no go  It will be nice and slow baby steps


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 13, 2022)

A little horsey girl came over yesterday to see Dapper Dan and Midnight. I let her sit in the sulky with Dapper Dan. I think I walked and ran about a mile because he would follow me. Once she understood about the reins she was on her own. She soaked up all the instructions and took control, though her feet couldn't even reach the sulky stirrups. She was indefatigable!! Then she wanted to lead him over the obstacles and lead him around, asking him to do his tricks. Then she rode him bareback. She was just a little morsel of girl, but rides her big horse in barrels at Playdays. Finally we adults called it quits. She tried Midnight, too, but liked Dapper Dan better. I think Dapper Dan absolutely enjoyed the whole thing. He quickly figured out that she led him far away, climbed aboard, and then he trotted back to the barn. Over and over. It's fun to see a child with the "horse gene" enjoying my horses. Her little face was red at the end, so she had two orange Crush.

She was exactly the type of child Midnight needs. Someone non-threatening but fearless and loving, but asking the horse to do the correct thing. We adults enjoyed watching them together.
I think Dapper Dan is lonesome without Midnight out to play with, so he loved all the attention. 

So, I posted this in the Walking/Hiking topic because I racked up some time with Dapper Dan!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 13, 2022)

That is so awesome. It sounds like a fun day. I love when we have visitors and the kids just love walking my minis. Hershey is very good with them.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 14, 2022)

7/14
Mint and I walked for 1.43 miles 40 minutes.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 15, 2022)

First walk in a long time, Madelaine (donkey) 20 minutes with recuperating hubby. I asked her for a kiss, our one Trickonometry trick….so far. She did great and earned a scratch around the ears and neck. 

I told my husband if he gave me a kiss I’d scratch his ears too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 19, 2022)

2 miles with Dapper Dan this morning. Hoped to make it before it was too hot, but I guess we'd have to go in the middle of the night for that. Hopefully Midnight will get to go walking next week. I think she is well, but need to get the vet OK.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 19, 2022)

.51 mi for Squirt, Stormy and Magic. Just my sister and I so I doubled up with Squirt and Stormy….it was not as enjoyable as just one!  Our trails have gotten too over grown. It was quite humid and still!


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 19, 2022)

1 hour for Peanut, 15 minutes for Cappy.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 20, 2022)

July 16: Tinker 1/2 mile
July 17: DD 1 mile

Similar to MerMaeve, humid and still!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 23, 2022)

Hubby helped me walk both of the tiny black horses today. Here he is with Breezy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 23, 2022)

MerMaeve said:


> .51 mi for Squirt, Stormy and Magic. Just my sister and I so I doubled up with Squirt and Stormy….it was not as enjoyable as just one!  Our trails have gotten too over grown. It was quite humid and still!


I can relate to humid and still! I got up at 6 this morning and was out by 6:30 to take Dapper Dan for a walk. We went about 1 1/2 miles. A little breeze which made it tolerable. I'm getting tired of summer and we have a long way to go.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 24, 2022)

Great photo, Kelly! Your hubby looks happy and Stormy, ears forward and ready to show this guy how it works! 

Hope a good time was had by all!


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 24, 2022)

Tinker: July 23: 1 mile
DD: July 24: 3/4 mile. The temperature was very comfortable but the deer flies were vicious. I always think our walks should have handicap points.

You know, giant horse flies add 1/2 mile, suffocating humidity worth 1 mile, walking into the wind add 500 steps, etc.


----------



## Abby P (Jul 24, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> You know, giant horse flies add 1/2 mile, suffocating humidity worth 1 mile, walking into the wind add 500 steps, etc.



In that case, I walked a mile and a half today without even leaving the property!  It's all about the giant horse flies and suffocating humidity right now.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 24, 2022)

Wow! Way to go Abby P!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 26, 2022)

7/26
Hershey and I walked 1.1 mile today.


----------



## kimbalina (Jul 27, 2022)

We haven’t been tracking and logging but have been having some lovely adventures whenever it isn’t bucketing down. Need to get back in the swing of reporting back here! 

Today we walked our neighbour’s 2 year old and my 2 year old around the block on Apaché. It’s about 1.7km. Mostly lovely and flat for the littlies. It was a beautiful crisp sunny day Apaché was very good and the kids were very good too! We stopped to look at some things on the way! A stream, and an old tin shed that is amazing the way the layers are riveted together.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 27, 2022)

Love those kimbalina! You have an interesting and beautiful area to explore!

The photo of the child and pony investigating is adorable. They are so similar in their pose and focus!

The tin shed looks quite large! Is it an older agricultural shed?


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 27, 2022)

7/27
Mint and I 1 mile. I also worked with desensitizing. She is so skittish at times. Last year I took off her fly mask by undoing the Velcro strap. This year I have been putting it on and off over the ears, which sure has helped with touching her ears.


----------



## kimbalina (Jul 27, 2022)

I do love this shed! A testament to resourcefulness! The shed is owned by the crane hire company which resides there! A lot of heavy machinery, cranes and diggers and scrap metal. My neighbours all hate the cranes that go up and down our road but I don’t mind them! We always give them a big friendly wave to build up some rapport so that they’re always nice and slow going by us when we have the pony out.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 28, 2022)

7/28/22
Hershey and I walked 1.4 mile. Saw friends on horseback.
Mint and I walked 1.5 mile Part of the way we walked with neighbor pushing her Granddaughter in a stroller. I was pleased the stroller didn't bother Mint at all. The baby (9mo old) sure was interested in Mint though


----------



## Abby P (Jul 31, 2022)

About 2 miles with Rowan, mostly jogging to try to keep ahead of the bugs! Saw a family of turkeys with "pre-teen" looking poults.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 1, 2022)

30 minutes for the boys today, a short walk for all three.

Marsha, did you pick up the minis this weekend with your sister? Can't wait to hear about them if you did.


----------



## kimbalina (Aug 1, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> 30 minutes for the boys today, a short walk for all three.
> 
> Marsha, did you pick up the minis this weekend with your sister? Can't wait to hear about them if you did.


Yes she did! Pics are on thread ‘Some Photos’.


----------



## MerMaeve (Aug 1, 2022)

1 mile for Squirt, Stormy and Magic! Took us about 35 min, with many snack breaks, per Squirt’s request…


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 4, 2022)

August 3: Maddie 3/4 mile

August 4: Tinker and DD together 3/4 mile


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 4, 2022)

I have taken Dapper Dan and Billy for short half mile walks the last three days. Until Billy gets his feet seen, I don't want to do too much, but I thought walking on a hard surface for a little would be good. He goes for walks like a dream. Alert, but not reactive. Looking forward to reintroducing him to driving.
btw, I call him Billykins. Sometimes "charlie" slips out. Where does that come from? I cannot name him Charlie as I have a brother and grandson named Charlie. I don't even think he looks like a Charlie.


----------



## Capriole (Aug 4, 2022)

I knew someone that got a horse called Billy (it was part of his registered name)....she hated it, so she called him William  
I have a dog named Finn and I don't know how many times I've called him Prince or called Prince Finn....it's really weird because they don't seem anything alike....Finn is the friendliest dog I've ever seen, he'll hop in a stranger's car without hesitation ....Prince runs in the opposite direction of anyone he doesn't know well.
I'm happy he's working out so well for you and Dapper Dan


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 4, 2022)

That’s awesome Marsha! It is very relaxing to ‘just’ go for a walk!

It sounds like Billy hasn’t had much human attention recently, and I bet he just loves being brushed, going for walks, and being told how handsome he is!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 4, 2022)

10 minutes for Oatie, 10 minutes for Cappy and 20 for Peanut yesterday (Peanut was ground driving) 
10 minutes for Oatie today. Very hot day!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 4, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> 10 minutes for Oatie, 10 minutes for Cappy and 20 for Peanut yesterday (Peanut was ground driving)
> 10 minutes for Oatie today. Very hot day!


Nice to get Oatie out. The heat has been oppressive here. People say they think it is hotter than last year-year before--but I look in my garden diary and this is pretty normal. Some years are cooler, but this weather is pretty normal for us.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 5, 2022)

I agree, people hear are complaining non-stop about the heat, but it's no worse than usual. It is dry, very dry, but the temps are the same. Oatie and I have been practicing in-hand dressage and he enjoys his walks. 10-15 minutes each day. He won a 5th in an online show in a "walk-only" test. I was tickled pink because he wasn't last. I never thought I'd be able to show him at all again. Sometimes the smallest victory is the biggest one. He has his liver values checked next week, it will be interesting to see where they are at.


----------



## wfhill (Aug 6, 2022)

MindySchroder said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Here is where we can put our walking and hiking miles. If you don't know how to track those you can get the app *Strava *on your phone. This is a very accurate way to track walking miles. (I also use it for driving, set to the bike setting, and it's accurate that way too!) This app will track you whether you have service or not! BUT you will not be able to save your walk without connection. In that case I will just screen shot my walk so I still have all the info. I like to know how high we've climbed, how far we've went and how fast we went there.
> 
> ...



I saw that Strava charges to use. Are there any free apps like it?


----------



## MerMaeve (Aug 6, 2022)

@wfhill I use “MapMyRun” which is free for the basic version of it, or my Mom uses “AllTrails” which is also free, and a very nice app.


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 7, 2022)

I use MapMyWalk It is free. It's like what MerMaeve has but I don't run I wish I could


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 7, 2022)

20 minute for Cappy, ground driving and 10 for Oatie. I about boiled over but it didn't bother them at all. I probably had a hot flash


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 7, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> 20 minute for Cappy, ground driving and 10 for Oatie. I about boiled over but it didn't bother them at all. I probably had a hot flash


I'm impressed! I don't know how you do it in the heat.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 8, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> I'm impressed! I don't know how you do it in the heat.


I didn't do it today!


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 14, 2022)

8/14

30 minutes for Mint and I today . 1 mile.
We worked on manners and desensitizing. She jumps at sudden movements. So, today I danced all around her. It wasn't pretty but it is working. Next time I need music


----------



## Abby P (Aug 14, 2022)

Also hiked 1 mile with Rowan today. Tried out the fake dragonflies I got, one on his halter and one on my hat. They maybe worked? We saw only a couple of flies, last week we were nearly carried off. So a one-rat study with no control group but promising enough that I'll try it again!

HM - another goofy thing you can do, once dancing around becomes old hat, is randomly smack the end of your lead rope on the ground like you're trying to kill a bug, and really focus on that bug. Teaches them "it's not about you".


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 14, 2022)

One hour of walking with Peanut yesterday. We went to a show and probably walk longer than that but an hour sounds pretty good. Ground drove 20 minutes with Peanut today and 30 with Cappy. 30 with Cappy on Thursday. I'm all out of order with my days!  My feet hurt from yesterday!


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 14, 2022)

Abby P said:


> Also hiked 1 mile with Rowan today. Tried out the fake dragonflies I got, one on his halter and one on my hat. They maybe worked? We saw only a couple of flies, last week we were nearly carried off. So a one-rat study with no control group but promising enough that I'll try it again!
> 
> HM - another goofy thing you can do, once dancing around becomes old hat, is randomly smack the end of your lead rope on the ground like you're trying to kill a bug, and really focus on that bug. Teaches them "it's not about you".


Dragonflies, that's interesting. I hope it continues to work for you. 
Oh I like that rope idea.  I will try doing that. I'm always open to suggestions. Thank you


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 14, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> One hour of walking with Peanut yesterday. We went to a show and probably walk longer than that but an hour sounds pretty good. Ground drove 20 minutes with Peanut today and 30 with Cappy. 30 with Cappy on Thursday. I'm all out of order with my days!  My feet hurt from yesterday!


That's a lot of walking. Tonight put your feet up and rest awhile


----------



## Abby P (Aug 14, 2022)

Someone on here suggested the fake garden dragonflies - I can't remember who! But thank you! They were not at all expensive and my 8-year-old daughter thought they were very cool and was happy to give a home to them if they didn't work at deer fly control. The person who suggested it said she puts them on the rein terrets so that they "fly" around while driving, which would probably work better than what I was doing which was wrapped around the crown piece of a rope halter, sliding off to the side and half covered by his insane thatch of mane and forelock.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 17, 2022)

Two miles with Billy and Dapper Dan. I wanted to walk him around the loop that I frequently drive. Hope to ground drive him there soon; a break in the heat is coming (they say) so we will have more chances to work. Billy is great to walk with; his gait matches mine well.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 17, 2022)

20 minutes with Oatie, 20 with Cappy ground driving. The ground is so hard right now, we need rain.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 19, 2022)

20 minutes ground driving Billy. Then I left the bridle and harness on while the hoof guy was here. By the end of the time, Billy was hoof-resting and quiet with the bit. 
He took quite a lot off the hoof, and measured with his caliper so I can get Billy some boots. He thought Dapper Dan's Easy Boot size 3 fit him. But DD has worn them for several years, so they are wallowed a little. Now I can research what boots to get Billy so we can do some serious ground driving on the road.
Billy has good feet--yay!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 22, 2022)

30 minutes with Oatie this weekend.


----------



## MerMaeve (Aug 22, 2022)

.5mi for all, perfect weather, 75* and low humidity! Miss Stormy Rose is starting to get darker and fuzzier, does that mean summer is ending?!?


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 23, 2022)

MerMaeve said:


> .5mi for all, perfect weather, 75* and low humidity! Miss Stormy Rose is starting to get darker and fuzzier, does that mean summer is ending?!? View attachment 48109


Her color is beautiful!


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 23, 2022)

Tinker 1.5 miles.

Like MerMaeve, perfect gorgeous summer day out, and Tinker and friends are growing out their hair, also about 1/2 inch. 

The past week we have seen mornings around 49 degrees. The weather news keeps throwing the Farmers Almanac in our face which is predicting “glacial, snow filled, a hibernation zone“! 

I predict periods of frolicking ponies followed by spurts of walking mixed with ground driving followed up with a beverage.


----------



## MerMaeve (Aug 23, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> Her color is beautiful!


Thank you, we’d have to agree with you!  Her face especially gets quite dark in the winter, and then lightens a ton in spring, then gets darker again from about July on!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 24, 2022)

Took Dapper Dan and Billykins for 1 mile walk. As soon as his boots come, I plan to take Billy farther. He wore his bridle for the walk and is now very comfortable with the bit. I need to work on some of his walking manners, but over all he is doing very well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 25, 2022)

So happy not to be so busy right now and have more time for my horses. Took Billy by himself this morning so we could work on a few things. Stand. Whoa. By Me. And being out alone by himself. He is pretty flexible--not sure about his past, though I know he traveled quite a lot and was driven. Maybe just refreshing a few things. He is 17, not a baby, so I am only interested in basic manners for him.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 29, 2022)

My friend who has the horse Munchkin that walked with us is selling him. She trained him with Parelli, and a therapy group wanted him. My sister and I were surprised and sorry when she told us, but sometimes life happens. His boots are for sale on the sale board. She thinks he will be very happy with his new job, and he will be happier having other horses for companions than the goats and geese he has now.


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 30, 2022)

It has been so hot here, in triple digits, that I have not been out with my minis. I can't wait for it to cool, just a bit.


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 30, 2022)

That sounds rough HM and I hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 31, 2022)

Pretty pleasant day today. Bathed the boys then took them for a walk. Billy wore his new boots for the first time. We went about a mile, maybe a little more. He seemed to enjoy them and had no problems wearing them. The hinds are a little snug; checked them when we got home and there is no rubbing or indication of problems so he is good to go.


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 31, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Pretty pleasant day today. Bathed the boys then took them for a walk. Billy wore his new boots for the first time. We went about a mile, maybe a little more. He seemed to enjoy them and had no problems wearing them. The hinds are a little snug; checked them when we got home and there is no rubbing or indication of problems so he is good to go


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 31, 2022)

"These boots are made for walkin and that's just what they'll do"
Cute pic, I love the look in his eyes!


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 31, 2022)

Tinker, Aug.30, 1 mile


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Sep 1, 2022)

Marsha...is it me, or is his coat starting to fill in the winter fluffies?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 1, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Marsha...is it me, or is his coat starting to fill in the winter fluffies?


Yes. We'll see how his coat shapes up. Dapper Dan has a thick pelt, which keeps him nice and warm in the winter. We'll see if Billy will need a blanket.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 7, 2022)

20 minutes for Oatie and 20 for Peanut. Thanks!


----------



## Capriole (Sep 8, 2022)

It's been so miserably hot lately if I don't have time before 8 am it gets way too hot to do anything.
I have managed to get a short walk around the yard a couple of times this last week, but today we had a whole 7 minutes of rain (complete with lightning) early this morning so it was nice and overcast and we managed a .5 mile walk outside.

(Proof we actually left the property)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 9, 2022)

Capriole said:


> It's been so miserably hot lately if I don't have time before 8 am it gets way too hot to do anything.
> I have managed to get a short walk around the yard a couple of times this last week, but today we had a whole 7 minutes of rain (complete with lightning) early this morning so it was nice and overcast and we managed a .5 mile walk outside.
> 
> (Proof we actually left the property)
> View attachment 48191


Is that the natural length of his mane, or do you groom it that way purposely? I'm into mane grooming right now!


----------



## Capriole (Sep 9, 2022)

That's the natural length....when I got him his tail was above his hocks, now it's almost to the ground....his mane has grown maybe an inch...and his little poofy forelock not at all  
(I was hoping he'd grow a super long mane/forelock...but, I guess that's not to be...oh well)

Managed to do .5 mile today.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 13, 2022)

Capriole said:


> That's the natural length....when I got him his tail was above his hocks, now it's almost to the ground....his mane has grown maybe an inch...and his little poofy forelock not at all
> (I was hoping he'd grow a super long mane/forelock...but, I guess that's not to be...oh well)
> 
> Managed to do .5 mile today.


Peanut barely has a forelock either, just these little wispy bits like Appys have sometimes. At first I was bummed about it but then discovered it made bridling so much easier. Cappy has a lush topknot and it's a project to get it where it needs to be. Add to the fun is his little foxy ears get lost under the mess, several times I've had ears wrapped in forelock and tucked under where they don't belong. Good thing he's a patient soul.

20 minutes for old man Oatie


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 13, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> Peanut barely has a forelock either, just these little wispy bits like Appys have sometimes. At first I was bummed about it but then discovered it made bridling so much easier. Cappy has a lush topknot and it's a project to get it where it needs to be. Add to the fun is his little foxy ears get lost under the mess, several times I've had ears wrapped in forelock and tucked under where they don't belong. Good thing he's a patient soul.
> 
> 20 minutes for old man Oatie


I know. Getting the bridle over lush forelock and little ears can be a challenge! I love ears; my favorite part of a horse. So expressive.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Sep 14, 2022)

Jaci and I got to take a Sunday stroll. Went a little further, but I am still going to say 1/10th of a mile.


----------



## MerMaeve (Sep 14, 2022)

Took Stormy on a 5min stroll around our trails in attempt to dry her off a little bit more post-bath so she doesn’t get as sandy when she rolled. (Didn’t work! )


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 25, 2022)

1 hour for Oatie this week, 20 minutes for Peanut.


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 25, 2022)

9/25
20 minutes Hershey 15 minutes Mint


----------



## Capriole (Sep 30, 2022)

Got in over .5 this morning (not sure how much over I've only driven/measured the .5)
The last few days we just walked/trotted around the property...so maybe .25 a day? 
Monday I had to stay close to the office so I just worked him in the round pen...not sure what that would add up to, but got quite a bit of trotting in so I figure it had to be at least as much as a .5 walk/trot (mostly walking).
Last week was about the same except for one day that was supposed to be a .5 walk, but I cut it short because for some reason he wasn't behaving very well (balking a lot) and it was hot and muggy because the sun decided to come out just as we started walking


----------



## HersheyMint (Sep 30, 2022)

9/28
Hershey and I one mile


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 1, 2022)

10/1
Mint and I 1.3 miles
Hubby walked with us today. He has had back problems for a long time. He had back surgery 1 1/2 ago. Surgery seems to have worked. Dr. said walking is the best exercise. So he walked with us today.


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 2, 2022)

10/2
Hershey and I today 1 mile. Hubby joined us again


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 4, 2022)

10/4
Hershey and I -1.25 miles I'm so glad the weather has cooled down


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 5, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> 1 hour for Oatie this week, 20 minutes for Peanut.


An hour! Whew!


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 5, 2022)

10/5
Mint and I walked 1.25 miles 30 minutes


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 12, 2022)

10/8 Hershey 1.25 miles 30 minutes
10/9 Mint 1.25 miles 30 minutes
10/11 Mint 1.25 miles 30 minutes


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 13, 2022)

45 minutes this week for Oatie


----------



## Capriole (Oct 14, 2022)

10/10 .6
10/11 a bit over .6
10/12 .5 
10/13 a bit over .6 (same distance as Tues.)
10/14 worked in the round pen...a good trot, a bit of cantering (his idea, I don't like him to canter in the round pen too much), then a 10 min. walk on level ground).


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 17, 2022)

“Out” on grandparent duty in the Twin Cities area so have missed time with the ponies, but enjoyed the grandkids and reading your posts via phone. Everyone is doing a lot of horsing around! 

A few recent outings:

10/ 9: Tinker 20 minutes
10/10: DD 1 mile
10/11: Tinker 1 mile


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 18, 2022)

October 18: Tinker and DD 3/4 mile.

Hubby walked Tinker which they all enjoy because he feeds them little Milk Bones as treats. So it was actually a 6 Milk Bone walk.


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 19, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> October 18: Tinker and DD 3/4 mile.
> 
> Hubby walked Tinker which they all enjoy because he feeds them little Milk Bones as treats. So it was actually a 6 Milk Bone walk.


Is Tinker a dog or a mini??


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 19, 2022)

Tinker(below) is a mini horse and he does enjoy the occasional small Milk Bone dog biscuit. They are actually for our two dogs but one day Tinker wanted in on the treats when Lou stopped to reward the dogs and that is how that started.


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 19, 2022)

It is a very occasional treat but he always seems to love it.


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 20, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Tinker(below) is a mini horse and he does enjoy the occasional small Milk Bone dog biscuit. They are actually for our two dogs but one day Tinker wanted in on the treats when Lou stopped to reward the dogs and that is how that started.
> 
> View attachment 48427


He is so darn CUTE!


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 20, 2022)

Thanks HersheyMint!  He’s a 16 year old 30” mini and like all minis is a ton of fun!


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 20, 2022)

10/18 Hershey 30 minutes 1.25 mile
10/20 Mint 40 minutes 1.50 mile


----------



## Capriole (Oct 21, 2022)

10/17 .6+
10/18 .6+
10/19 .4 (there were some stressful incidents that day...for both of us ...so, just took a short walk)
10/20 .8
10/21 worked in the round pen and took a short walk...mainly to work on responsiveness...he's been slacking a bit lately, but, then I've been letting him ...soooo...I guess it's on me .


----------



## Abby P (Oct 23, 2022)

About a mile today for Rowan, first time out in a few weeks due to my crazy work schedule. It was nice to get out and he seemed to enjoy it, we beat the rain!


----------



## secuono (Oct 23, 2022)

Night time fence check with my girl. She left food & the others to follow us around.


----------



## Capriole (Oct 25, 2022)

Yesterday 10/24 .5
Today 10/25 .6


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 26, 2022)

Two miles with Dapper Dan and Billy. I am planning a hike as soon as the rattlesnakes den up. I'd like to backpack a lunch and rest in a pretty spot. Not sure how to secure the horse (s). If I just take one of them I can be pretty sure he will stay close to me. Something as simple as a tent stake would likely work.


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 26, 2022)

That sounds like a nice day. Share pics of you pretty rest spot.


----------



## Capriole (Oct 29, 2022)

Wed. 10/26. Worked in the round pen, then walked around the property (about.25 mile) working on desensitizing him to me tripping and falling (recently found out that really freaked him out...never even thought about that before)
Thurs. 10/27 .7 mile 
Fri. 10/38 Same as Wed.


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 29, 2022)

Capriole said:


> Wed. 10/26. Worked in the round pen, then walked around the property (about.25 mile) working on desensitizing him to me tripping and falling (recently found out that really freaked him out...never even thought about that before)
> Thurs. 10/27 .7 mile
> Fri. 10/38 Same as Wed.


I love the pic. My mini freaked out also when I fell. It was when I tried getting up that was the issue. We are working on that. I can't pop up like I use do  


Capriole said:


> View attachment 48529


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 29, 2022)

October 29: Tinker. 1.5 miles. Gorgeous Fall day.

Marsha, ”Rattlesnakes den up..” ? I will no longer, ever, whine about the flies or mosquitoes!  I love your goal and hope you do send a photo when the time comes!


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 30, 2022)

Hershey - 1.5 miles today 10/30
A boo- tiful day 71 degrees
Happy Halloween everyone


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 30, 2022)

I will have to try that falling/getting up thing with Billy. 
Gorgeous days here also; grooming took up a lot of time. And that silly puppy is a trial. Sleep deprivation! I walked Dapper Dan yesterday for a mile. Billy got plenty of exercise running up and down the property being left behind.


----------



## Abby P (Oct 30, 2022)

About 2 miles with Rowan today, ground driving in the bridle and carrying my driving whip so I could practice lines + whip. He's super reactive to the whip and so, Capriole and HM, I discovered that tripping over a root with the whip in my hand is not appreciated! Even though I don't think it even touched him, it waved around too much for his taste and I got a nice big scoot which then of course caused me to stagger some more. We also worked on walk UP because he tends to sort of meander along at the walk.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 2, 2022)

That falling and getting up thing is going around, I fell with Oatie last week in the mud and with Cappy this weekend just because my feet thought it would be fun to take a side trip. I am going to pat myself on the back because I "did not let go the the pony" either time. It was installed in to me at a young age to "never ever LET GO of the pony, EVER!!!"
30 minutes for Oatie


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 2, 2022)

Can I ask all of you for some help (no, I did not fall down again )?
Since the year is winding down I am going to order a little award (it will be a surprise) for each of us that participated for a good part of the year in the walking/hiking thread and the driving thread. I have 14 in total including myself. Participants that I have are as follows.
MajorClem
Marsha
Mindy Schroeder who without we would not have a walking/hiking thread  and I's sure she must be driving and hiking
Kelly
HersheyMint
MaryFlora
Capriole
AbbyP
DragonHill
WillowFlats (where you been willow???)
MerMaeve
Marn4
Kimbalina
Me
If any of you have a spare minute could you browse the thread and make sure I'm not missing anyone? Pretty sure I didn't but I don't want to forget anyone. Thanks! Laurie


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 2, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> That falling and getting up thing is going around, I fell with Oatie last week in the mud and with Cappy this weekend just because my feet thought it would be fun to take a side trip. I am going to pat myself on the back because I "did not let go the the pony" either time. It was installed in to me at a young age to "never ever LET GO of the pony, EVER!!!"
> 30 minutes for Oatie


Oh, I'm glad you are ok from your side trip.  A pat on the back from me to you as I also was told never let go!! I seem to have the falling down part nailed! It's the getting up that's scary for me and Mint. I don't like the sitting on the ground while hanging out with them but counting on it working if I / or when I fall again.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 2, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> Can I ask all of you for some help (no, I did not fall down again )?
> Since the year is winding down I am going to order a little award (it will be a surprise) for each of us that participated for a good part of the year in the walking/hiking thread and the driving thread. I have 14 in total including myself. Participants that I have are as follows.
> MajorClem
> Marsha
> ...


Hey, your list looks good. There are a lot of walking going on


----------



## Abby P (Nov 2, 2022)

I would just like to contribute that due to the "don't let go of the pony" philosophy, I once broke a pinkie finger, when I fell off my horse and didn't let go of the reins quickly enough. So - while a loose pony isn't a good thing, neither is losing a digit or getting dragged. Stay safe! And BTW, my silly horse ran about 100 feet, realized I wasn't with him any more, and came running back, practically dancing from foot to foot, like, "get back ON, don't you know there is a scary thing RIGHT THERE? We have to escape!" 

I like your list also.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 2, 2022)

I’ve been such a slacker about posting my miles and times lately  but we are still at it and having a ball


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 2, 2022)

Abby P said:


> I would just like to contribute that due to the "don't let go of the pony" philosophy, I once broke a pinkie finger, when I fell off my horse and didn't let go of the reins quickly enough. So - while a loose pony isn't a good thing, neither is losing a digit or getting dragged. Stay safe! And BTW, my silly horse ran about 100 feet, realized I wasn't with him any more, and came running back, practically dancing from foot to foot, like, "get back ON, don't you know there is a scary thing RIGHT THERE? We have to escape!"
> 
> I like your list also.


I love the reaction of your horse, not that you broke your pinky


----------



## Abby P (Nov 3, 2022)

It was pretty amusing, even at the time!


----------



## Capriole (Nov 5, 2022)

I pulled a back muscle Thursday...so didn't take Prince for a walk ( but the weather was considerably cooler which they seemed to like and Prince and Kazoo spent quite a bit of time chasing each other around)
Fri. walked him around the property because my back still hurt...I was going to take him for a walk, but if I tripped again I would probably yelp/scream and that would really freak him out . 

(I also heard to always hold onto the rope... unfortunately he jumped back and spun around so hard he pulled it out of my hand....my fault for using a regular lead rope instead of the longe line I usually use....luckily, we weren't too far from home and he got there uninjured)


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 5, 2022)

Gosh, sorry you hurt. I hope you feel better.


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 5, 2022)

11/5

1.5 miles. Took both horses out. Neighbor walked with me.


----------



## Capriole (Nov 5, 2022)

HersheyMint, thank you so much...yeah, it's getting better, it will just take a few days.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 5, 2022)

Glad you are improving Capriole, slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## MerMaeve (Nov 8, 2022)

.85 miles for Miss Squirt this afternoon! A gorgeous fall day.


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 9, 2022)

20 minutes for Oatie today, 20 minutes Sunday, 10 monday.
Cappy 20 minutes today.


----------



## secuono (Nov 10, 2022)

That's...um...Why'd you trade places with Kasia, Zelda? You're not even a horse!


Someone was a bit confused today, or rather, both of us were confused. Lol


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 13, 2022)

Took both horses for a walk yesterday. I don't know why I keep doing that, as it is not a pleasure. Dapper Dan is slow and Billy is fast. 1 mile. When will I learn?


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 14, 2022)

20 minutes for Peanut and 15 for Oatie today. Cold! Winter is here.


----------



## MaryFlora (Nov 18, 2022)

Yes indeed winter is here! Right now it is 3 degrees. Yes, three degrees.  It is supposed to warm up to more normal temperatures next week.

Our walking days are over for now. The ground is like iron with about 4” of snow on top. Plus my husband fell off a ladder with an extended stay in the hospital and currently in the hospital rehab unit. He is moving very slowly in the right direction but it will be weeks more before he is moving more easily. We are very grateful for the excellent care and prayers sent our way.

You all have a wonderful Thanksgiving and enjoy your animal buddies of all species!


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 18, 2022)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about your husband. I will keep you both in prayer for quick healing and a bit warmer weather. Stay safe!


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 21, 2022)

11/20
Walked Hershey 1.75 miles


----------



## Kelly (Nov 25, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Plus my husband fell off a ladder with an extended stay in the hospital and currently in the hospital rehab unit. He is moving very slowly in the right direction but it will be weeks more before he is moving more easily. We are very grateful for the excellent care and prayers sent our way.


Yikes! I hope he has a speedy recovery!! Poor guy


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 2, 2022)

MaryFlora how is your husband doing?


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 2, 2022)

12/2
My sister is visiting and walked the minis with me.
Hershey and Mint 1.75 miles

MaryFlora, wondering about you and your husband too


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 4, 2022)

Thank you Cayuse and HersheyMint! He came home Wednesday after 30 days in hospital and rehab with physical therapy to continue for awhile. Slow but steady progress and we are grateful!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 4, 2022)

So glad he is home. I will support his progress with steady prayers for you both.


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 4, 2022)

Thank you so much HersheyMint!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 4, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Thank you Cayuse and HersheyMint! He came home Wednesday after 30 days in hospital and rehab with physical therapy to continue for awhile. Slow but steady progress and we are grateful!


I told my husband about your guy's ladder incident. He was on the ladder getting down Christmas decorations and noticed he had the feet turned around. Gave himself a fright.


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 4, 2022)

Good for you Marsha! A moment’s impatience or inattention can have very longterm consequences!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 7, 2022)

We recently had to take dear father in laws ladder away from him, he doesn’t need to be fallen off at 80 yo.… he is so frail the wind would probably knock him over and his ladder was so rickety it must have been 100 years old glad to hear your hubby is better, 30 days is a long time to be in the hospital


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 7, 2022)

I just want to give an update on our year end awards . They are on there way to the USA from Wales and should be here in about two weeks . So if it's OK with everyone, I will wait til the first of the year to mail them out. I can't wait to see them, I gave a general description of what I wanted (for me to know and you to find out  hehe) and she tinkered around and made the design her own. I'll post a pic when they get here.

As far as my hours, I've done about 2.5 more between the boys since I posted last. Ground driving Peanut and Cappy and walking Oatie. Peanut is bad  now the weather is cold.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Dec 7, 2022)

I hope to join you guys on the mile tracking this next year! Will there be a new thread for it?


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 7, 2022)

Excellent decision, Kelly! Well done! Hubby is home looking at ongoing PT/OT for 4 months. If your papa in law complains feel free to share!


----------



## Capriole (Dec 8, 2022)

MaryFlora, I'm so sorry to hear about your husband...I'm happy he's he's going to be ok...I hope he has a quick recovery.

The first week I missed posting we had 3 days of rain, so only got two days of .5 mile.

Since then, we've got three .5 mile days, missed a couple of days, and the rest just walked around the property..so only about .25 miles (better than nothing I guess...for both of us ).

On the plus side, I finally remembered to measure his hooves after his trim (hopefully I measured correctly) so I can order some hoof boots (if we want to go more than .7 miles we'll have to walk a ways on the street). 
Now, I just have to try and remember what model I was going to get.


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 8, 2022)

Capriole you put in a full week even with the rain!

Thank you so much for your good thoughts about Lou!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 16, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> I just want to give an update on our year end awards . They are on there way to the USA from Wales and should be here in about two weeks . So if it's OK with everyone, I will wait til the first of the year to mail them out. I can't wait to see them, I gave a general description of what I wanted (for me to know and you to find out  hehe) and she tinkered around and made the design her own. I'll post a pic when they get here.
> 
> As far as my hours, I've done about 2.5 more between the boys since I posted last. Ground driving Peanut and Cappy and walking Oatie. Peanut is bad  now the weather is cold.


Thank you. That is so nice of you. I can't wait to see them


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 18, 2022)

Oh, dear. Our new puppy does not like to be away from home. She is now comfortable going out to the mailbox and the shop, but going down the road away from home makes her cry. So, since she likes Dapper Dan so much, I thought I would take the horses for a walk and she would go along. We got about 1/4 mile from the house, with her scampering all around like a maniac. Dapper Dan paid her no mind, but her antics make Billy uneasy. She got under Billy's feet and he stomped on her. I was so scared as she was yelping and limping. I picked her up to see if there was a wound but she cried to get down. Holding up one leg she took off for home, crying. She started down the road, then looked around and saw our place, and cut across a wheat field. We came hurrying behind. 
She was none the worse for her adventure, but now I know she cannot go walking with Billy.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 18, 2022)

12/17
It had been awhile since we have been out. My neighbor walked with me , so both minis and I did 2 miles.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 18, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Oh, dear. Our new puppy does not like to be away from home. She is now comfortable going out to the mailbox and the shop, but going down the road away from home makes her cry. So, since she likes Dapper Dan so much, I thought I would take the horses for a walk and she would go along. We got about 1/4 mile from the house, with her scampering all around like a maniac. Dapper Dan paid her no mind, but her antics make Billy uneasy. She got under Billy's feet and he stomped on her. I was so scared as she was yelping and limping. I picked her up to see if there was a wound but she cried to get down. Holding up one leg she took off for home, crying. She started down the road, then looked around and saw our place, and cut across a wheat field. We came hurrying behind.
> She was none the worse for her adventure, but now I know she cannot go walking with Billy.


Scary I'm glad she is ok


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 18, 2022)

Today we decided that she can no longer run around the horses. I put her collar on her and leash. Oh dear. She has learned to wear the collar, but not a leash. It was quite a trip from the house to the barn. She is a "free spirit" aka spoiled, and did not understand the restriction of the leash. But she was much safer confined in the barn while I was taking care of the horses. We will keep working on leash, in case we have to go somewhere public. Don't babies have a lot of things to learn!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 22, 2022)

*12/22. Did a 1.5 walk My minis got to meet my neighbors minis*


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 26, 2022)

Great picture! I'd certainly walk 1.5 to meet any neighbor's miniatures! 
Took Billy for 1 mile yesterday. At 1/2 mile he had a little tantrum--this seems to be his usual custom now. Then settles down and walks nicely. His fur is so fluffed out with the chill temps so he looks really good.


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 29, 2022)

12/29
An overcast windy day but I went out and worked with Mint for about 20 minutes. Worked with verbal commands. Also with me going to the ground and getting back up at a walk. I had another experience with her, as I slipped in mud and she spoked and I went down on one knee. Patience and practice I guess.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 30, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> 12/29
> An overcast windy day but I went out and worked with Mint for about 20 minutes. Worked with verbal commands. Also with me going to the ground and getting back up at a walk. I had another experience with her, as I slipped in mud and she spoked and I went down on one knee. Patience and practice I guess.


I need to practice that also. It's kind of hard to fake a fake fall--could turn into something serious!


----------



## HersheyMint (Dec 30, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I need to practice that also. It's kind of hard to fake a fake fall--could turn into something serious!


Yes it is. I have just been going down on one knee. I'm next to a fence or tree to help me get up better. She started not walking close to me anticipating my movement and still still pulled away. So I only take a knee 2x while I work with her on verbal commands.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Dec 31, 2022)

Got a nice morning stroll with Jaci in between rain showers. Around the paddock, barn, down the fence line. Around piles of junk, screenings, between equipment, up and down banks, up and down a wood ramp to a building. Even went across it where she had to step up and down. I was wearing a rain jacket and she is not a fan. But I anticipated that and haltered her in the stall. Once the halter was on gave up acting silly about it. We went about 1/4 mile.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 31, 2022)

Great picture HM! Your neighbors minis must have been so jealous of those fancy outfits!! They were probably wishing they could go home with you


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 3, 2023)

I've ordered the mailing envelopes and should be able to start mailing out the ribbons next week . I have not forgotten you all, just want to get the Holidays behind me ! I'm old and can't do two things at once anymore . I have most everyone's address, I'll be sending a message to you who I need one from soon!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 3, 2023)

You are awesome Cayuse!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 4, 2023)

25 minutes today with Billy. First we did ground driving; it's been nearly a month because I didn't have his bridle. He was pretty silly. Then I led him a little so I could practice falling. I think I fell pretty realistically, but he did not shy a step. 
I may put Pepper in the house next time we go out as she is a nuisance. But I really want my animals to get along with each other and with me; how can that happen if I don't persevere with working with them together? Billy does not mind her anymore and lets her jump up and give him kisses. And he doesn't try to stomp her any more. We are making progress!


----------



## HersheyMint (Thursday at 9:31 AM)

What a good day Marsha. I'm glad Billy did well with the practicing falling. Will you ask him to mentally tap into Mint minds and talk to her?

The first run of the year. Mint is always up for a good frisky run. Hershey needs a little convincing but once he got moving they ran for over 3 minutes non stop.


----------

